# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  شارك بأعز مسج يوصل لموبايلك

## دموع الشوق

اكيد كل واحد فينى عنده موبايل 
عدل
و كل و احد فيني يعتز في اكثر من مسج صح او مسج واحد 



و بالنسبى لي اعز مسج في موبايلي 


انا
لو
شلت
في
قلبي
اشيل
هموم
فوق
هموم
انا
ماني
مثل
غيري
دموعي
تفضح
اسراري

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=CC6699]
مشكور اخوي



من جمالك

جفت مياه البحار

آه يادلالك

ذوب كل الأحجار

حتى الغيره

وهي الغيره

ميته فيك وأتغار[/glow]

----------


## ReeNad

مشكوووووره خيو دمعه على موضوعك الحلو

وانا اعز مسج عندي واحبه واييييد هو

ناس تفكر همهم يسعدونك
وناس تفكركيف تقدر تبكيك
لاتشتري من حاولوا يخسرونك
ولاتخسراللي فكربيوم يشريك
مافيه أجمل من صديق يصونك
ولا فيه أقسى من قريب يعاديك
أكبرقهر لاصار ناس يبونك 
وأنت تبيهم بس حظك لعب فيك


بصراحه حلو وايييييييد

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=99CCCC]


هلا اختي ريناد

الموضوع حاطه اخيو المرعب مو انا خيو




لو فرضنا افترقنا 

وين عن مثلك اروح

انت اغلى من عيوني

عين قلب وعين روح [/glow]

----------


## ميمو

من قلب صادق حنون

دعيت رب الكون

يسعدك
وين ما تكون

----------


## دمعه حزن

صباح الخير 
صباح الورد والكادي 
صباح أكثر من العادي
صباح يضمك برقة 
ويتلطف على جسمك 
صباح..!!وهو من حقه 
يغير في معاني اسمك 
وتصير الخير !!

----------


## ميمو

اسمك بقلبي انكتب

بحروف من نور وذهب



وخذ مني هالوعد


"اني احبك للابد"

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=990066]لوفرضنا الكون في

كفي اليمين

لوفرضنا الجن في

كفي الشمال

لو فرضنا خادمي ذاك

الأمير

لوفرضنا أمتلك ذاك

الجمال

لوفرضنا كل ماقلته

يصير

وأمتلكت الكل في كفوف

الخيال

صدقني أرميهم مثل طفل

صغير

رمى ألعابه يوم صحت له

تعال![/glow]

----------


## القلب الجريح

السلام عليكم 
يسلمو خية عالمسجات الحلوة 

ولكم هالمسج مني 




علمتني  الدنيا 

 على فراق الاحبة 

لكن علمني الوفا 

ما انسى  اللي احبه

وشكرا

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFFFFF]
هلا فيك اخوي

ومشكووور على المشاركة معانا

والجميل هو تواجدك معانا بمشاركاتك الرائعة






أنت عارف من تكون




أنت حب وشوق وجنون
ولو يصير مهما يكون
تبقى حبيبي ما أخون


تحياتي
دمعه حزن[/glow]

----------


## ReeNad

اوه اسسسسسسسفه اخوي مرعب اعذرني افتكرت اختي دمعة حزن الي كاتبه الموضوع
اعذرني اخوي 
وتشكر على مجهووووودك 

خذني جريح شعور يعشق وصالك

ينزف جروح العشق وأيامه شهود
خذني غريق أحلام عانق خيالك

يرجي سحاب أيديك والشوق موقود
خذني بقاياإنسان كلي حلالك

اسكن عروق القلب والشوق موجود

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=990066]

اخذت حبي وودي وكل احاسيسي الرقيقة
ترى قلبي على قدي وانت دليت طريقه
تبي جوابي وردي ومشاعري عالحقيقة
لوهي ظروفي بيدي مااغيب عنك دقيقة
ولو كل هالكون ضدي نجمك ماينطفي بريقه[/glow]

----------


## بنوته

[grade="00BFFF FF6347 FF1493 4B0082 00BFFF"]أنا يا غالي ما أقسى
 ولا أنسى ...


أنا سفينه كل ما ترحل 



ردها الشوق 
للمرسى .....[/grade]

----------


## ميمو

افتح قلبي واجرحه

وادخل جوا واسكنه

وان لقيت غيرك

اذبحه

----------


## دمعه حزن

حب الناس ماله ثمن
وصاحبك وقت المحن
من مشيت له خطوتين
مشى لك طــــول الزمن

----------


## malakb

[frame="6 80"]*[align=center][grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]FF00CC[/grade][/align]*[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

انــــــت
عنــــب
حــــبك
عــــجب

كلـــك 
ادب
وزنـــك 
ذهـــــب

انـــت
دائــــي
انــــت
دوائــــي

انـــت
حــــبي 
جـــــواب
نهائـــــي

----------


## abu noura

[align=center]ما عندي جوال بس اخد راح اعطيكم كل شئ من المسجات الحلوه   إدعو لي علشان احصل على كل شئ وسوفى تربحون 

ما راح تخسرون شئ ابد والله


احترامي

ابو نوره[/align]

----------


## دمعه حزن

ان شاء الله .. الله يرزقك

ونشوف مشاركاتك معانا بالمسجات

عموماً نواصل مع المسجات

بنور فاطمه 
وحقيقة أبيها 
ومقام بعلها 
وحب بنيها 
أقض يا رب 
حوائج قاريها 

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## ابراهيم الموت

مشكورين

----------


## دمعه حزن

أهلاً بالأخ ابراهيم

الشكر لك على المرور الطيب

ونواصل مع المسجات

مساء الذهب للي قلبه ذهب وبكلامه انسى التعب ويعم الخير في دربه وين ما ذهب 

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## بنت النور

أمسح بمنديل الأمل دامعة اليأس وأسخر من أحداث الزمن بابتسامة .

----------


## دمعه حزن

اسال الله لك راحة تملأ نفسك..
ورضا يغمر قلبك..
وعملا يرضي ربك..
وذكرا يشغل وقتك..
وعفوا يغسل ذنبك..
وفرحا يمحو همك..
ورزقا يقضي دينك..
وصفاء يعلو وجهك..
وشهرا يمحو ذنبي وذنبك..
اللهم امييين..

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## أمير العاشقين

لا... يابعد من زاد بالقلب قدره..

وأصبح غلاه اغلى من الروح للروح ..
يرتاح صدري لاوصل منك مرسول..

ويضيق وسع الكون لاصرت غايب ..
ياليتني ... مت وقالوا الخلق < مرحوم >

ولاعرفت الغلا و (( إفراق الحبايب ))..

----------


## دمعه حزن

يحبك دفتر أشعاري..
قصيدي فيك يتغزل ..
غرامك دم بي ساري ..
و حبك ورد ما يذبل ..

----------


## أمير العاشقين

صدفه تذكرتك وأنا ماني بناسيك 
وأشتقت لأيام مضت لي وياك 
ذكرت 
ح
ل
م 
مات وأحياه طاريك
وحب غدى مابين همك 
وذكراك
ليتك
تشوف
اللي من الناس يغليك
أســــــــــــير

مسجون 
بأسوار الزمن 
محتار كيف يلقاك

----------


## دمعه حزن

للناس قدر وقدرك بخافقي غير
لهم مكانه وانت اغلى مكانه
صدري سماء وانت على جوه الطير..
والطير مايرضى يحوم بطمانه..
عبرت لك عن خافي الحب تعبير
وعطيتك عيوني بكفك أمانه..


تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## زارع السوسن

ادرى بس انت ماتدرى  وابيك تدرى انك من اروع ماخلق ربى

----------


## دمعه حزن

يا كبر حظك بالضمير ومقامك
أبيع لجلك كل مخلوق وشريك
كني بطير من الفرح لانسجامك
لا صرت مستانس وهلت طواريك
تفرق على غيرك طريقة غرامك
مدامني حي فلا حدن يساويك

----------


## القلب المرح

آنا إلمن لكي بعد جروحي
خلاني الزمن احكي ويا روحي
آنا يازمن لاتعتب علي  عزيز وراح
 من بين يدي تركني بحيرتي وهمي ونوحي
انا ياروحي لمن بعد بعد تحكي دنيا من الشموع 
ويديرها العين
انا يازمن لاتعتب علي عزيز وراح من بين يدي

----------


## أمير العاشقين

ان كان من حبه طحت مشلول 
خدوا الدواء من ريقه وأذهنوني 
وان كان انا من حبه صرت مقتول 
وصيتي في ثوبه كفنوني 
وأن جاكم لاتذفنوني على طول 
قولوا له أنت السبب وأذفنوني

----------


## دمعه حزن

*2005*
*باقي 9 ايام وتنتهي السنه*
*يارب تبدأ الجديده وانت بهنا*
*وتكون ايامها احلى من اي سنه*
*ولايفرقنا (رب العباد) عن بعضنا*
*ويحفظك ويخليك لغاية 100 سنه*

----------


## القلب المرح

قبل اتصالك تصير
بهاتفي حاله
يهتز لو ميزة الهزاز
ملغية
يطرب  ويفرح وثم
يسوق مواله
وتظهر على شاشته
العاب نارية
 غلطان  من يعرفك 
ويصك جواله
مفروض تسحب عليه 
رسوم اضافية ..

----------


## دمعه حزن

وش حيلـــة اللـــي هـــام

فــي حــــــب مخلـــــــوووق ؟؟

فرقــ ـــ ــــ ـــااااااااااهـ مــ ــــ ــــ ـــوت !!

وكسبــــه استحالــــة !!!!

----------


## القلب المرح

لاتقول اني قاطع
وباتصالي اتغلى
والله انا شخص 
"متواضع"
ولابالحب اتسلى
يمكن ظروفي 
"تمانع"
ويمكن مستواك
"اعلى"
ولو بلف الكون
"لك راجع"
والعين فووووووق الرمش
ماتعلى

----------


## دمعه حزن

مرت سنين وماحصل فيك تغيير

مافيه مثلك في زمان العجايب

رمز الوفا

وجه السعد

طلة الخير

نور القمر 

ريح المطر والهبايب



عندي مقامك

بين كل البشر غير



تبقى بعيني

غير 



كل



الحبايب

----------


## القلب المرح

سقيتني
عــــــــــذب
الحكي من
شفــــــــاتك
وأحييت قلب مات من
عدة اعوام
مخلص وصادق دوم هذي
صفاتـــــــك
نادر مثيلك لو ندور مية
عـــــــــــام
أوعدك ما أنســــاك
طيلة حياتي ويبقى
فؤادي
يذكرك طول الايام.

----------


## sweet girl

شكرا على الفكره
  أحلى مسج وأعز مع انه يمكن قديم بس احبه 
  " خلني أوصف لك وأقول قصة من أربع فصول تبتدي بحرف الغزل وتنتهي بعشقي الخجول
  نلتقي في دنيا الأماني نهجر العالم ثواني تشتبك ايدي بإيدك ويحتفي بعطرك مكاني آآآآآه ياأغلى البشر 
حبك مامنه مفر أحببببببببببك موووووووت ياقمر "

----------


## دمعه حزن

الله يسعدك وين ماكنت........
قلب محبوب وصدر رحوب........
وكــــــــــــــلام عــــذوب.........
ومثلك والله قله فى هالوجود......

----------


## القلب المرح

الواثبين لظلم  آل محمد
ومحمد ملقا بلا تكفين
والداخلين على البتولة
بيتها  والمسقطين 
جنينها اعز جنين
      (مأجورين)

----------


## غربة الروح

[align=center]تأمر على روحي عسى الروح تفداك
ياعزوتي يانور شمسي وظلي
قلبي صويب وطاح في كف يمناك 
يمناك فيها عزتي من عقب ذلي
فالقلب وحشه والدواء في محياك
ذاب الخفوق وكااني اخطيت قلي
وش حي حياتي غير بسمه رضاك


غـــربة الـــروح..!

[glint]غربة بلا عنوان!_![/glint]

[/align]

----------


## دمعه حزن

هلا باللى له بقلبى مكانه....
غريب الوصف حتى فى كلامه....
كثيرالزين يوم أرسل وسلم....
فرض حبه وقدره وإحترامه....
يداعب دقة الخافق حديثه....
ويلمس جرحى الخافى كلامه....

----------


## القلب المرح

لا غاب حسك عاجــلتني همومي
مثل القدر لا صاح للموت صياح
وإن هل ذكــــرك أمطرت لي غيومي
والله يبدل حالة الحزن بفراح
(( يا شوق نفسي ))
لا
" تــ ــ ــكــ ــ ــســ ــ ــر "
عزومي
أرحم و أنا خابرك
فاهـــــم و لــــــــــمـــاح !!

----------


## دمعه حزن

على البال

حتى لو قل السؤال

مقصرين!!

بس ترى القلب وافي..

ماينشغل عنك ولو كله أشغال..

ماتغيب

عنه ولو طال التجافي..

نعطي الوفا للي جزا

الحب باهمال

وشلون باللي يحبنا

((حب صافي))

----------


## القلب المرح

غالي بالحيل



غلاك  ماهو رسايل ولاحروف 
مكتوبه
غلاك جرة عسل بداخل القلب 

م,ص,ب,و,ب,ه.

----------


## دمعه حزن

لاهواء


لامهفه


لامروحه


لامكيف


رسالتك بس تبرد قلبي

----------


## القلب المرح

والله ما انسى  صاحب
مانساني..
لو طالت الغيبه وضاعت
نواحيه..
يبقى معي مابين قلبي
وعيني..
والنفس من بعد المخاليق
تغليه..
وانشد عن  احواله
بعاصف سنيني..
وارتاح لازالت وطابت
لياليه

----------


## دمعه حزن

الصاحب اللي له في ضميري محبه
ارسلّه الاشــــــــــــواق جمــــــــــله 
وتفريق ..
الله ينـــــــوّر له حيــــــاته ودربـــــــه 
ويسقيه من حلو العســــــل صافي 
الريق ..
تشتاق له عينـــي وقلبــي يحبــــه 
ولـــــه منــــــزله مـــن دون كـــــــل 
المخاليق ..

----------


## القلب المرح

ياعطر الشوق
ياملح وذوق
يانور الشمس
ياصوت الهمس
يسعد مساك انت وبس

----------


## دمعه حزن

هجرني وتركني وخلاني
أعاني .. 
نسى طيبتي وشوقي 
وحناني .. 
عطيته من الوفا 
وآخرتها جفاني ..

----------


## القلب المرح

ودي اكتب والقلم عيا يطيع
مدري الاشواق 
والاانت السبب
كيف اعبر
والحكي مني يضيع
اسعفيني
ياقواميس العرب
ياحروفي
اشعر بشي فضيع
في خفوقي
نار واشواقي لهب
هذي اقلامي بأكسرها جميع
في سكوتي تصبح اشواقي
ذهب

----------


## دمعه حزن

حبيبي ..

البحور 
بدون
طلاتك
( تجـف ) ..
والـورود 
بدون
شمسك
( تـذبـل ) ..

----------


## القلب المرح

فوق 







تحت 
فوق 







تحت 
فوق 






تحت 

فوق 






برافو بكرة يمين يسار

----------


## دمعه حزن

هههههههههههه

يا مساءكم النور يا عطور 
المساء 

اشلون أنا أمسيكم يوم انتم
المساء 

قلبي بذكراكم والله ما 
نسى 

وان نسيتكم ما يطاوعني 
النسى 

ولو قطعت الوصل يقتلني 
الأسى 

أعلن لكل البشر وأقول 
لهم غلاكم وحبكم بقلبي 
بأوتاده رسى

----------


## القلب المرح

يالله يا مستجيب لدعوة
الداعي ..

يالواحد اللي جميع الخلق
يرجونه ..

أرجيك وأدعيك وأنا ساجد
وقايم ..

تحفظ لي اللي يحفظ الود
ويصونه ..

الصاحب اللي بقلبي مسكنه
دايم ..

والروح لو هي عزيزة فدوه
لعيونه ..

----------


## دمعه حزن

يا اخوة في رضا ربي عرفتهم
لكم فؤادي وما ضمت حناياه 
اذا قرأتم وصليتم صلاتكم
وقام قائمكم لله نا جاه 
فلا تنسو اخيتكم من دعائكم 
بظهر غيب وستر الليل ارخاه
ادعوه يقبلني مع المخلصين له 
من استقاموا وقالوا ربنا الله

----------


## القلب المرح

لا اله الا الله

"""
محشش ركب باص وجلس يقول
 لو ابوي خيل وامي فرس كنت حصان 
 لو ابوي فيل واميل فيله كنت فيل 
لو ابوي حمار وامي حماره كنت حمار
رد عليه السائق لو ابوك غبي وامك غبيه 
 شو بتكون قال المحشش بكون سائق باص

----------


## دمعه حزن

هههههههههههههههه

حلـــــــــــــوه منك يا مناسف

الرائعون
كالاحجار الكريمه 
لانصنعهم 
ولكن نبحث عنهم 
لنهنيئهم
بحلول مولد المصطفى
عليه وعلى آله افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## القلب المرح

طرب الزمان بسحر
صوت المنشد .. لمديح
خير الانبياء الامجد ..
وكانه بلسان حال فؤاده
نادى بكل موحد متودد
ان مر ذكر المصطفى في
مجلس .. ادم الصلاة على
النبي محمد ..

----------


## دمعه حزن

إذا إنتابك العسر فلا تسرح..

وإذا إنتابك اليسر فلا تمرح..

وإذا سبك حاقد فلا تجرح..

وإذا مسك الضر فلا تكره..

ولهدي " محمد صلى الله عليه وآله " فلا تبرح..

وحدث بفضل الله وأفرح..

ورتل بالحب *ألم نشرح*

----------


## القلب المرح

عظم الله اجوركم
لقد انتقل الى رحمة الله









الاخ نمله بعد دوسه بالنعال
وعزو اهله في داخل حفرة من النمل
وتقبل  الله عزائكم

----------


## دمعه حزن

ههههههههههههه

تبي تقرأ كتاب من حياتي؟
وتكشف سر ماعمرك قريته
بقلبي مامعك شخص ثاني
أصل حبك بنى بالقلب بيته
لقيتك نور في معتم زماني
وغيرك نوره الصافي وطيته
غرامك ياهوى بالي خذاني
وحب ٍ غير حبي لك نسيته

----------


## القلب المرح

يانااس ياعالم

هذا رقمه بجوالي ورسايله 
ماتجيني
قولو لي شعمل وش الحل
اقتله ولا احذفه

----------


## دمعه حزن

ههههههههههههههههههههه

حلو المسج ..اقول بسك بخل وطرش مسجات لهم

سمعت لأسمك نغمةٍ بين الاضلاع
مع صوت دقات الخفوق السريعــة

ترجمتها لك شوق من كل الانواع
يهتف بها جسم المولع جميعــه

ياناعس الطرفين يازين الاطباع
لك منزله داخل عيوني رفيعــة

----------


## القلب المرح

لا انا مو بخيل بس هم يبغو رسايل رايح اخاف ارسل لهم رسايل مكررة 
:::

كل شي اليه شي

الا هالشئ ماله شئ 

فهمت شي ولا شي 

ولا انا بعد مافهمت شي

----------


## دمعه حزن

امممممممم .. وقت الا تبي مسجات جديدة

احنا حاضرين انت بس قوول

نواصل

خذني فرح يشرح بادي
محياك،،
وخذني عن الازعاج لك
جو هادي،،
خذني نديم لو تضايقت
سلاك،،
وخذني ذرى لك عن 
قارص البر ذاري،،
خذني لهنااك وهناااك
وهناااك وهناااك،،
والا ترى باخذك واخفيك
بداخل فؤادي،،

----------


## القلب المرح

لا مابغى حتى ما اخسر هههه

"""
رسمتك للبدر صورة
وسرقت النور من نوره 
وسميتك فدى عمري
وتاليها بالحب تهديني

----------


## دمعه حزن

هههههه

ما كـل غـالـي بـالـقـصـايـد نـوفـيـه... 
بـعـض الـغـلا داخـل الـقـلـب ذكـراه... 
دايـم لـكـل إنـسـان مـيـزة تـحـلـيـه.. 
وأنـت بـعـيـنـي شـي مـا ألـحـق عـلـى أقـصـاه...
الـلـه يـطـول عـمـرك قـلـبـك ويـحـيـيـه...
لـشـخـص يـشـووووفـك إنـت أجـمـل هـداااايـااااه..

----------


## القلب المرح

ودي اقول قصة 

قصة انسان عايش في وسط الهموم و الاحزان 
في يوم من الايام عرف شخص .. وعطاه الحنان والحب و الشوق و الامان 
وصار يشتاق له لما يغيب عنه مثل شوق نجمة اسهيل للقمر 

و اللحين هذا الشخص جالس يقراء الرسالة 

و الانسان هو انا

----------


## دمعه حزن

جيت شاريك

وأنا السهر لانمت عيني تراعيك

وأنا الذي لاضاق صدرك بسليك

أبختصرها وأعترف جيت هاويك

أنا غرامك بس في صورة إنسان يغليك

----------


## المستجير

الله يسامح امك دنيا واخره هى جابت اغلى ملاك 
وورطتنا احنا بغلاك

----------


## دمعه حزن

أغليك




أغليك



أغليك 



أغليك



أغليك



وأحط عليك 2 ليبتون وأعدل راسي فيك..

----------


## القلب المرح

انا اشك ان امك






نحلة

لانها جابت واحد




عسل مثلك

----------


## دمعه حزن

"هلابك"
والسماء غيمة
حنيني وحبي الوافي..،
"هلابك"
والخفوق الي ملكته
ضاق بغيابك..،
"هلابك"
والوله في ليلة اللقيا لك لحافي..،
"هلابك"
ودمعة العاشق تحلا بك..،
"هلابك"
حــياتــي

----------


## المستجير

قمت أفز لشوفتك .. وأتحرى جيتك .. أنتظر حبي الجديد .. بعد ما فكرت فيك .

----------


## دمعه حزن

هلا باللي له بقلبي مكانه غريب الوصف حتى في كلامه

كثير الزين يوم ارسل وسلم فرض حبه وقدره واحترامه 

يداعب دقة الخافق حديثه ويلمس جرحي الخافي كلامه

جمال الكون في نظرة عيونه وفي رقة هذيك الابتسامة

----------


## المستجير

لاقمت اسولف بك على الناس واطريك كلن تمنى صاحبه مثل شرواك

----------


## دمعه حزن

الورد من له.؟
.." الورد "..
لك يا عابر أسوار قلبي ومستحله ..!!
.." الورد "..
للوحيد اللي أبد قلبي ما يمله ..!!
عمرك شفت أحد من زود حبه تحب الناس ظله ..؟
الورد من له ..؟
بعد هذا سؤال صعب تحله ..؟
بسألكـ ،،
إذا الورد مو لك أجل من له ..؟

----------


## المستجير

انا مثل النجوم العاليه ماطالها نصاب .............. وانا مثل الجبال الراسيه تثبت مبانيها

----------


## دمعه حزن

بسألك عن شي مابين الضلوع
ماتشوفه بس تحس وتسمعه
لاياكل ولايمل ولايجوع
بس يوم تصد عنه توجعه
دوم يبكي ولى بكى ماله دموع
ولى بكى من حبكم أبكي معه
عرفته شو من الأشياء يكون؟

إذا عرفته ترى عرفت منزلك

----------


## القلب المرح

نفثيتي تعبانه
لاحفاظات مثل الناث
ولاحليب ولاثيريلاك
ندخن احثن

----------


## دمعه حزن

ههههههههههههه

حسبي الله عليك يا مناسف

بس كل شي ولا التدخين كلش مو حلووو

اتمنى الا يدخنوا يتوبوا 

ع العموم نواصل

طاب القصيد وعطر الجو صباحك

وكل الرسايل وقفت لك تحييك

"صباح الخير"

"صباح الورد"

"صباح العسل"

"صباح الياسمين"

"صباح السكر"

ودوم المعزه ترفعك ماتوطيك

----------


## القلب المرح

وحسبي الله عليش خخخخخ

"""
ياليتني ارجع لدنيا الطفولة

دنيا البرائه والاماني والاحلام

طفل نظراتي بريئه وخجولة

ولاابكي على دنيا ملتني بالاحزان

----------


## دمعه حزن

سلام مرتفع وتهنئة بالنجاح 

من قلب مندفع 

ما ضاق بل متسع 

لصديق محبوب 

وحبه فوق كل الحدود

----------


## جرح الزمن

السلام عليكم جميعا
أنا آخر مسج وصلتني هي 
صباحك نعمة الرب صباحك حلو على القلب
يخليك ربي ويحفظك من كل شر

----------


## القلب المرح

الورد من له؟

سؤال محد يحله!
ياعابر أسوار قلبي
ومستحله
انت الوحيد اللي ابد
قلبي مايمله
عمرك شفت أحد من 
زود حبه يحب الناس طله؟

الورد من له ؟
بعد هذا السؤال محد يحله!

إذا الورد مولك 
أجل من له؟

----------


## دمعه حزن

لاتترك اللي في عقله تمناك

واعرف مصير اللي حياته عشانك

خله يحس بلذة الحب وياك

لاتجرح اللي في خفوقه مكانك

تفداك روحه وحياته ويفداك

قلب يغليك مابعد يوم خانك

لو قلت أعزك وأغليك وأهواك

ماأظن وفيت قدرك وشانك

----------


## القلب المرح

ياصاحبي في وقتنا
وقت الألم من يسمعك
مهما حكيت؟
من ينصفك
مهما شكيت؟
منهو اللي مايضحك اذا
ذلتك دنياك وبكيت؟
في وقتنا مابه وفاء
مابه صديق الا بثمن
في وقتنا أبسألك؟
انا وش اكون
بدنيتك؟

----------


## دمعه حزن

على جو الصباح اللي يفتح نسمة الازهار...
كتبت أجمل معاني الغلا للغالين واهديها...
صباح الود والبسمة نديه تلفت الانظار...
من الخاطر سلامي لك وطيب المسك حاويها...

----------


## القلب المرح

أرسل
مع الطير شوقي


وصوتك
بالحشا موجود

وماني 
بقاطع
رجا قربك

لودربي
بالهوى مسدود
احبك

احبك



احبك

واحبك


ومابتلقى
لمحبتي 
حدود


احبك

----------


## دمعه حزن

* هناك أناس يضعون بصماتهم الرائعة داخل قلوبنا *
ويتركون آثارهم في أعماقنا
ويخلدون فينا ذكريات لا تمحى
أبداً
نهفو إلى صحبتهم ويزدان الوجود بهم
لنا الفخر بقربهم .
ليحفظهم الله لنا
وليحفظ الحب بيننا !!

----------


## القلب المرح

سألتك
يا إله الكون
لي صديق
مخلص حنون
احفظه
وين مايكون 
وبعد عنه
شر العيون

----------


## دمعه حزن

الطيب بحر وساحله ماله حدود
قاعه عميق ومتعب كل غطاس !!!
والجود ظل في قفا الشمس ممدود
ما ينعرف حده ومعناه ينقاس !!!
ومن يجمع الثنتين لاشك محسود
وأنا اشهد إنك جامع الدر والماس !!!

----------


## القلب المرح

خذني سجين بوسط
قلبك على طول واحذر
تقول اليوم بطلق
سراحك

----------


## دمعه حزن

لو فرضنا الكون بكفى اليمين
والناس بكفى الشمال
والبحر بجوفى اسير
وخادمى ذاك الامير


لو فرضنا كل ماقلته يصير
وامتلكت الكل بكفوف الخيال

صدقنى بشوفتك 
ارميهم جميع

مثل طفل رمى لعبته 
يوم قالت له امه تعال...

----------


## القلب المرح

ياشبيه البدر ياحلو الطبوع
يابديع الوصف ياشمس وقمر
ابتساماتك على دربي شموع
وعبرة عيونك تسبب لي قهر
الثواني عنك يالغالي سبوع
والسبوع يصير أكثر من شهر
أشهد أن البعد والفرقا دموع
لكن المكتوب مامنه مفر

----------


## دمعه حزن

وش حدني للشعر يا كود شوقي
ووش حدني للشوق لولا محبتــْـك

ووش حدني للحب لــولاك ذوقي
وما حد ذوقي غير علمي بطيبتك

حبك تغلغل واستبد فـعروقي
سريت فيها لين فـ القلب صبَّـتك

وان كان به غيرك سكن في خفوقي؟
فما غيرها امّـك يومها ليّ جابتـْك

----------


## القلب المرح

أسأل الليل عليك  واقول
وينك .. وروحي وعيني
يالغلا  يسألونك
مرسال حب الامس بيني 
وبينك .. والشوق  ياخدني
لمرسى عيونك..
انت الوفي لان الوفى
في يمينك
ومن عادة الوافي ابد 
مايخونك

----------


## دمعه حزن

يقولون اني طماعه


وأنا
والله
ماطلبت الا اكون


عين 
كل
منهو
يشوفك


اكون
ذاك
الهوى
بجوفك


اكون
دمك
في
وريدك


اكون
عندك
وقبلك
وبعدك
وحولك




وياليت لو تسمح


اكون
في
حلمك
وعلمك







عاد بذمتك أنا طماعه؟؟؟؟

----------


## القلب المرح

اشتقتلك وانا على البعد مجبور ..
ودي اغمض وافتح 
العين والقاك
ارسلتك شوقي
عصافير وطيور
يافاتن قلبي من البعد
مقهور
وش حيلة اللي يرتجي 
لمس يمناك
اضحك مع ربعي ولاني
مسرور 
ساري بفكري واشتكي
ضيم فرقاك

----------


## دمعه حزن

ياحيلة الله وش أسوي بالأقدار
مالي على رد المقادير قوه
مكتوب أصير في دار والزين في دار
وقلبي تلوع وأحمر الدمع ضوه
ياما صبرت وراعي الحب صبار
يخفي عذابه كان عنده مروه..

----------


## دمعه حزن

*مدري علامي ضايق الصدر زعلان* 
*ابعد عن همومي وهمي يجيني* 

*كني انا والجرح ياناس خلان*
*اعانق الفرحه وهي ما تبيني* 

*قصة حياتي تبتدي بكلمة احزان*
*وختامها بكتب ( يادنيا ارحميني )*

----------


## إيلاف

*مانفترق لو فرق الموت خلان*
*أموت أنا وياك والقبر دورين*
*أصل الفراق موت وهموم وأحزان*
*وأنا بدونك ما أقدر اعيش يومين*
*لا والذي رفع السماء بغير ميزان*
*ماقوى الفراق المر من ناس غاليين..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*محبتك بالــــــروح فـــوق المحبين* 
*ما عاشــهــا مخلوق ولا سمعها* 
*مساحة خضرا تفوق البساتين* 
*بأقصى رياض القلـــب ربك زرعــها*
*محد يرد الحب عن قلب غاليــن* 
*وان حبت الأرواح محد منعــها*

----------


## بيسان

لو يموت الشوق

بقلوب البشر..

مايموت بخافقي 

شوقي عليك

خذ مسافه :

يوم ..شهر .. اسبوع..

وتعرف اني 

طول عمري مشتريك 

بيننا الايام 

واحكام الدهر 

وراح تعرف 

وش كثر 

قلبي يبيك ...

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ياللي تواسيني بصبـــــر*
*ونسيـــان*
*غصب رضيت الهـــم لو*
*مارضاني*
*لا تجبر الخاطر تعـودت*
*الاحــزان*
*قلبك وجرحي مابرى من*
*زمانــــي*

----------


## القلب المرح

*الله اكبر كل ما اخترت في الدنيا صديق*
*مالقيت الا صديق يدور منفعه*
*ان جيته حزة الضيق زاد الضيق ضيق*
*وان جاني سقت دمي عشان انفعه*
*الا انت مكسب لي ياعز الرفيق*
*اتشرف كل ماقلت انا(اعرفه)*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*تــدري لو السحــاب 
يعــاشر أمثـالك !!
**جـف المـطر عن النــاس
وإمتـلكتـه ..

تــدري لو الورد
يتنشــق أنفــاسك !!
**يدعيــلك ويقــول
سبــحانك يامنـ خلقــته ..

**تــدري لو النـــاس 
تخــلقت بأخــلاقــك !!
**أقــسم بالله
كــان طــابت دنيــاي
والهــم ما عــرفتــه ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*أنت يالي سألت عني من أكـــــــــون 
.....................وتسأل عن سبب حزنـــي ودمعـــــاتي 
ليه تسأل وش يهمك من أكــــــــــون 
.....................وش لك بحزن قلبــــــــي ودمعــــــاتي 
أنا إحساس حب وشوق وجنـــــــــون 
.....................جنوني وشعـــري هي سبب معانــــاتي*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*على متن الجبل هذا جلست اذكر حكاياتي*
*جلست استرجع الماضي وصدري ضاق بهمومه*
*تعبت وكل مافيني تعب من كثر وناتي*
*عنا الذكرى جروحٍ عايشه بالنفس مرسومه*
*يذوب ابداخلي صمتي تذوب ابداخلي ذاتي*
*صفير الريح في صدري يصحي الجرح من نومه*
*نحت الصخر بدموعي وثرت بفيض عبراتي*
*تفجر في ثرى نفسي شجن واهات مكتومه*
*تجرعت الالم بدري وخاوتني معاناتي*
*مشاعر ضمها صدري من الافراح محرومه*

----------


## القلب المرح

*كيف الفرح لامن بدا يظهر على غيمة حزن؟
وكيف الأمل والتشاؤم يتفق؟
وكيف القمر والشمس في وقت واحد تجتمع.
كيف أنت؟؟ كيف أنا؟؟
كيف الطريق يضمنا؟
بس المهم إني أقول
حبك أمل..حبك فرح
حبك وسام أتقلده
وهذا الأهم.*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يا صاحبي ما فادنا* *كثـر الأحلام !!
واللي بـ خاطرنـا عجزنـا** نطولـه !!
ماتت** أمانينـا علـى كـف الأيام !!
وحكم القدر فارض** علينـا ميولـه !!
نمشي ورى* *والوقت يمشي لـ قدّام !!
ضعنـا وضيّعنـا** كـلامٍ نقـولـه !!
نسهر وتسهرنا** مقاديـر الأعوام !!
ودروبنـا متفـرقـة ومعـزولـة** !!
العمر ولّى والبخت طاح** ما قـام !!
الحـظ وقّـف والليالـي عجولـه** !!
نصبح على همٍ ونمسي على أوهام** !!
وضيم الدهر بـ الدرب نّـوخ ذلولـه** !!
بـ أحلام عشنـا وافترقنـا** بـ الأحلام !!
نحلم ونحلم مـن زمـان الطفولـة !!!!*

----------


## القلب المرح

*شفت النحل وشلون يبني الخلية 

مثله بنيت بداخل القلب بيت

ياللي سكنت الروح عن طيب نية

ماني سعيد القلب لامن تخليت

الحب نية والنواياااااا مطية

ومن مد لي فنجال حبه.. تقهويت*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ليه احس اني معاك انسان*
* ثاني* 
*واني اسعد شخص في هذا* 
*الوجود
وان بيديني مفاتيح* 
*الاماني* 
*كل درب امشيه مفروش* 
*بورود* 
*بكل ما شفتك تسمرت* 
*بمكاني
كن في عيونك لخطواتي* 
*قيود* 
*كلمتين وكني مضيع* 
*لساني
نظرتين وكل مافيني
يجود*

----------


## القلب المرح

*لاصد عنك من تـوده وجافاك
خله وجازه بالجفا مثل صده
خلك عزيز النفس والعز مأواك
وكلن عطه تفصيل ثوبـه بقده
خص الرفيق اللي إذاجيت حاياك
وإن غبت عنه ياصلك بالمودة.*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*المــــوج يعانـق مركبــــــــتى*
*فى بحـــــــــر يغـــزل أكفــانى*
*وعواصف يأس تســـــــــــحقنى*
*التيــه يبـدد ألحانــــــــــــى*
*الصخـر يحطــــم صـــــــاريتى*
*لا شـــــــــــط أراه لوجــدانى*

----------


## القلب المرح

*ناظرت البحر وناظرني ..*
*سألني شفيك شاغل بالك وتفكيرك ؟
جاوبته والعبرة تخنقني والدمعة غرقت قلبي ..*
*يا بحر اش ذنبي انا حبيته وقلبي تعلق فيه !
خلني يا بحر أشكي وأريح عيني وقلبي* 
*واطلع كل ما فيني من شجن والام*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*سجلت من خافي الضماير تعابير
وكتبت على هاتفي حلو المعاني
ودعيت ** (( الله )) ** خالق 
الناس والطير يحفظك من شرور 
الزماني .. وعسى تكون أيامك 
كلها خير ويجعل ربي السعاده
والفرح لك تهاني ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*تدري لو السحاب*
*يعاشر امثالك ..!*
*جف المطر عن*
*الناس وامتلكته ..*


*تدري لو الورديستنشق انفاسك ..!!*
*يدعيلك ويقول*
*سبحانك يامن خلقته*



*تدري لو الناس*
*تخلقت باخلاقك..!!*
*كان طابت دنياي* 
*والهم ماعرفته ..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

إعذرني ياغرام لوظهر منى قصور

ماتجاهلتك ابد ولاهو مني غرور

انت بدنيتي حب ووفا وافراح وسرور

مثلي انا نبته 

وانت بأصولي جذور بدونك

مااعيش وبدونك انا مجرد بذور

وهذه هي الدنيا ياقلبي كلها غياب وحضور؟؟

----------


## القلب المرح

*لاضاقت الدنيا علي قلت 
وينك..؟
ياللي تسلي وحشتي
كل ماضيق
ان كان إنعقد حبل
الوصل في يمينك..
من يسقي الضامي وهو
ناشف الريق..
عذرك معك وإن شنت
الشين مايشينك..
وإن زنت فإنت الزين من
دون تعليق..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لـو*
*الغلا والحب يوزن بميزان*
*مــا أظــن*
*يوزن بالموازين حبي*
*وان كان انسان*
*يموت بانسان*
*انا جريح الحب من فضل ربي*
*وان كان غيري*
*يرسم اشكال والوان*
*انا رسمتك*
*في شراايين قلبي..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*عرفت أبكي من الفرح**
                 عرفت أظحك من الاحزان
  عرفت أن الدموع 
أرحم وصدق من يواسيني
عرفت أن الوهم دربي
                             ولابه من يقدرني
          عرفت الانتظار أصعب
            عرفت الوعد خوان
عرفت أنك أمل عمري
                       ونا دايم عليك ولهان*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الدنيــــا وأهـــلهـــا و كـــلّ مـــا فيهــــــا 

ان طلب مني حبيبي اخليها,, بخليهـــــا..! 

معــاه بنيــت احـلامي وتعلمــت المحبــّه بكــل معـــانيها 

مــا تهمنـــي حيـــاتي بكــل مــا فيهـــــــا 

و ان طلب مني حبيبي اخليها,, بخليهـــــا..!*

----------


## بنت الوفاء

ياشبيه الريم ياحلو الطبوع
يابديع الوصف ياشمس وقمر
ابتساماتك على دربي قهر
الثواني عنك يالغالي سبوع
والسبوع يصير أكثر من شهر 
اشهدان البعد والفرقا دموع
لكن المكتوب مامنه مفر

----------


## دمعه حزن

*للشمس نــــور
وللقمر باقي النور!
وانتي بعيني..
"مصدر النور كله"

حبك حقيقه!
واقع فيه مجـــبور!
وطلتك عندي..
"فايقه كل طله"

فيك الأمل
((يا شوووق))
والزين منـــثور!
وفيك الجمال..
"اللي انوضع في محله"

*

----------


## القلب المرح

*يا"صوت  المطر"*
*يا"ريح القصيد"*
*ياضحكة الورد الجديد"*
*عسى "عيدكم "دايم*
*سعيد*

----------


## المستجير

المعذره ياحب مانى بناسيك 
مانساك لوتنسى الليالى قمرها 
ارسل فؤدى بالرسايل يخاويك 
طاريك يطريلى وكبدى سمرها 
الحب حبك والمحبه تحييك 
حبك غمرنى والمشاعر نثرها

----------


## دمعه حزن

*انتظرت العيد أجمل انتظار
وربي بلغني بعد صبر جميل
ياسيد خلاني أنا اصحابي اكثار
والبدايه لك على حبي دليل
((عيدك مبارك))ياأحلى أختيار
ولو عطيتك(( قلبي ))عيديه قليل
*

----------


## القلب المرح

*بالاول كانت رسايل*
*مثل الشمس كل يوم*
*تشرق علينا*
*وتغيب وبالتالي صارت*
*مثل*
*الهلال نراها في الشهر* 
*مره*
*والحين مثل البراكين تخمد وتثور* 
*بعد السنين اتمنى من الله*
*ماتنقرض*
*مثل الديناصورات*
*وتصير حكايات*
*واساطير..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ذاك الشعور إلـي تعدّى** مجاله
في داخلي شلته ولاني بـ مخفيه
صغته** حروف ولا بغيت الجماله
يفداه حرفي وإن بغى الروح** لفديه
ذاك الرفيق إليا طلب** قلت جاله
مافي يديني والخفوق* *ومحانيه
يفداه عمري و العمر له حلاله
لو يطلب أكثر والله إني للبـّيه
هو تاج راسي والغلا له لحاله
يستاهل أكثر والغلا مقدر أحكيه*

----------


## القلب المرح

شريـته وهو طفل صغير وجــاهل ،،
وعلمته كيف الناس للناس يوفون..
أخذت بيده رغم كل العــواذل،،
وأمنته على قلبـي وشلته بالعــيون
واليوم ينكـر كل ماكان قـايل،،ويطعنــي برمح الغدر ( رمح مسـنون )

----------


## بنت الوفاء

تذبل ورود الحب لامن فقدناك....
وتظلم شموع القلب والشوق قتال....
ماللقمر نور عقب طلة ضياك ....
الله عطالك الزين في كل الأحول ...
تدري الغلا والزين ميزه من مزاياك....
ياملك تاج الغلا بكل الأشكال....

تحياتي

----------


## دمعه حزن

*بذمتك
**مافيك لصاحبك... شوق؟؟
بذمتك** ماضماك البعد وأضناك؟؟
انا اشهد ان الشوق** ساقني لك سوق
ما عاد فيني عرق ولا ناداك
تعال ياللي بالغلا منزلك** فوق
مافي البشر عندي من الناس يسواكـ*

----------


## القلب المرح

*انا في دنيتي*
* (انســـــــــان)*
*ملكني دون مااادري زرع*
*في داخلي حبه*
*مع الايام*
*بدت تقوى اصول الحب*
*واصبح لي عديل الروح*
*ولويزعل* 
*ولويجفى*
*ولو انه يعاتبني.!*
*يبقى لي..*


*       اعز(إنسان)*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لك ثلاث ايام في عيونك عتب*
*ليتك تسولف قبـل دمعك يسـيل*
*ليـه مختار السكوت بــلاسبب*
*انتظرتك والظاهر ان صمتك طويل*
*سولــف ما كل صمـت من ذهب*
*كم عزيز راح من صمتــه ذلـــيل*

----------


## القلب المرح

*الشوق؟

يمكن يضيع؟

في داخل الانسان...

ويكمن يضيع انسان من

كثرة الشوق...

تبي تعرف وشو الشوق !

"الشوق"
........

لوعه;

وانتظار ;

ودمعه ;

واحساس مخنوق

تلعب به الدنيا على كف الأقدار..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أحتاج لك لا ضيق الوقت صدري..
أبيك تمسح عن عيوني شقاها..
وأحتاج لك إذا الفرح ضم فجري..
ودي تحس بفرحتي يا هناها..
أبيك تسأل عن حياتي وتدري..
عن ضحكة أيامي ووافي عناها..
أحتاج لك في كل لحظة بعمري..
لا صرت روحي كيف أبحيا بلاها..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*هلا باللي فقدته حيل*
*وقلبي فيه شاغلني*
*ذبحني صدق غيابه*
*وفيه الشوق جنني*
*احسه ضيع دروبي*
*ولقى غيري وبدلني*
*اثاري قلبه*
*    طيب..*
*..حنوووووووون*
*وبوفاه دوم يغلبني..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ودي أعرف ليه أودكـ.. ؟؟!!*
*ليهـ.. من الغالين أعدكـ.. ؟؟!!*
*ليهـ.. أحاول كل مرهـ.. ألفت إحساسكـ.. وأشدكـ.. ؟؟!*
*ولا بغيت أقسـى واقفـي عيا قلبـي لا يهدكـ..*
*ودي أقنع شعوري بمبدأ كلامـي* 
*ودي أعرف بس وش سر إهتمامـي ؟؟!!*
*حتـى لا مريت جنبكـ.. روحـي ترسلكـ.. سلامـي*

----------


## القلب المرح

* أنا أعرفك ! أكيد أعرفك ..* 
*بس وين شفتك ؟*
* تذكرت ..* 
*أنت اللي نصف الشهر يملي السما نورك .*

----------


## بنت الوفاء

يقولون أنساك....؟؟
أنا 000أنساك....!
لاوالذي"تركع"له الناس وتصوم
منساك لين "الروح" تلقا (وعدها)
أنت الذي"حبك" في القلب مرسوم
مرسوم في قلبي وطيفك رصدها
أنت "الحياه" وبغيرك اعيش محروم 
ياكيف روح تغتني عن جسدها

----------


## دمعه حزن

*إن قصر عنك سؤالي*
*مب جفا، شوية ظروف..*


*وإلا أنت ما غادرت بالي*

*وأن تبا هذي حلوف..*

*لا قطعت ولا هنالي*
*يوم بلا طاريك يطوف..*

*تدري باللي صاب حالي*
*محنتي فوق الوصوف..*

*وإن بعادي عنك طالي*

*أرجع ع صوتك لهوف..*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

"من"؟؟
يلموم العين لوهت
دموع،،،
ومن يلوم القلب لو صفق وصاح،،،
آآه..من القلب 
رقص"بين الضلوع"
مثل رقص الطير،،
مكسور الجناح"
ليتني وسط...الخلا...
وأعطش...وأجوع...
(بس...أشوفك)
أبتسم وأنسى الجراح

----------


## دمعه حزن

*عليك أشكي من الغيبة وأحاتي

وأطير من الفرح لو أشوفك
حروف أسمك تداعبها شفاتي

وأحلام ليلي كلها في طيوفك
طغى حبك على نفسي وذاتي

متي بلقاك أو تسمح ظروفك
يعين الله من سواته سواتي

سهير الليل كل همه يشوفك*

----------


## القلب المرح

*سميت حبي تسليه* 
*ونكرت اخلاصى معاك* 
*ونسيت كل تضحيه كل حقايق تسمعك* 
*اسالك عن حبي تقول انى بخلاصى وحيد* 
*ونكان اغراق العذول صورلك الحب جديد*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*قولوا لحبيبي ياأهل الحب تكفون..*

*"يرحم حياتي" قبل يسمع(وفاتي)*

*في كل لحظه ينقص الحال في دون*

*ليته يشوف الحال قبل الفواتي..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*الله عليك ليا تكلمت*
*ما احلاك..*
*نبرات صوتك تشعل*
*الشوق فيني..*
*ياماعلى صوتك تخيلت*
*دنياك..*
*وياما سر بي هاجسي*
*مع حنيني..*
*معاك قلبي فيك لك منك*
*وياك..*
*وتوصلك روحي قبل*
*روحي تجيني..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ماتطاوعني حروفي والقصايد ماتهاب*
*والوله لو باح سـره .. مايكفــيه الورق*
*لك مكان لو عرفته ماهنى نومك وطاب*
*ولك حنين في فؤادي من لهيبه احترق*
*إن بغيت أكتب شعوري انقفل للبوح باب*
*ولاذكرتك بين ناسي غاب فكري وانسرق*

----------


## القلب المرح

*دمعي علىالخدسايل 
مشتاق وحظي مايل 
أكتب بالقلم السايل 
أحبك بكل الوسايل 
*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

اشتقت لكل لحظه معاك..
حبيبي أنا في رجى الله ثم رجاك..
ترى حالي وصل حد الهلاك..
وأنت غايب وناسي شخص بالحيل أغلاك..
تعال وطف الشوق في قلب يهواك..
أحبك حيل ومابه حد
عندي يسواك..

----------


## دمعه حزن

*انت الذهب مهما علا فوقه غبار*
*تبقى مدى الأيام حاجه ثمينه*
*وانت المطر مهما المطر هل مدرار*
*لوغاب عام صاحواالناس وينه* 
*وانت البحر غلطان من قال غدار*
*موجه يعالج كل عبره حزينه*

----------


## القلب المرح

*(يادفى الكون نام)*
*نام على وسادة هنا*
*واحلم بي*
*حلم يصير فواقع ماله*
*وجود*
*يافرحتي يابهجتي*
*يانصيبي*
*ياللي حضنت الكون* 
*بعيونك العسليه*
*يامشعل في وسط*
*صدري لهيبي*
*يامعطر كل الفضا*
*بنفحة العود*
*نام ونادي في الحلم*
*ياحبيبي*
*باجيك لو باب الوصل* 
*كان مسدود*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*توني حسبت حساب بعدك وفرقاك 
توني دريت اني بدونك ولاشي
خليتني ما بين طيفك وذكراك
عذبت حالي ليش ما ترفق شوي
ارجع ولو تامر على الروح تفداك*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*قدّمـت حبّـك علـى غيـره وبدّيتـه..
كن الزمن في يدينـه لـك مسلّمنـي..!
وحطّيت حملك على متنـي وشدّيتـه..
و وصّيتك إليا بدر منّي خطا ..لمني..!
تعبـت أطـارد غـرامٍ فيـك ناديتـه..
وتعبت أعيش الضحى والليل حالمنـي..!


*

----------


## القلب المرح

*في غيابك خانت البسمة الشفايف..*
*والقمر ماعاد يطلع اصبح من الليل خايف..*
*وانا وآهاتي وشوقي ننتظر ميعاد زايف..*
*في غيابك كل محطات انتظاري تحتضر..*
*حتى دمعي خانته العبره وجافاه الصبر ..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*فـــــــــاقدكـ والآآآهـ في قلــــــبي ألووووف* 


*والألـــــــــــــــم ماللألم بعــــــدكـ دوى*
*النسايـــــم أصـــبحت بــرق وعصوووووف*
*والســــرور اللي علا نجمــــــي هـــوى*
*يارفيـــــــقي آآآه ياصــعب الظــــــــروووف*
*وياقســـــــــى قلب الليــــــــالي والنوى*
*فاااااقـــــــدكـ ليتـــــكـ تشوف اللي أشوووف*
*ضـــــــاااقت الدنيا وضاااااق المحتوى*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

إلتقـت عينـي بعينـه 
وابتدت تحلـى سنينـي 

جاني شايل فـي يدينـه 
قلب يصرخ : إنتِ فيني !

----------


## القلب المرح

لا جيت أنادي غيرك أسهى وأناديك 
غصب علي أليا طروك أتجلى 
روحي تناديلك وقلبي يناديك 
عليك ومافي دنيتي شئ يغلى

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يامطول الليل الخواطـر كثيـره*
*أتعبني الهوجاس وأتعبني الليـل*

*خليتني من بيـن يـأس وحيـره*
*طال انتظاري وأنت طولت بالحيل*

*كل المشاعر في غيابـك كسيـره*
*وأنت بظلام العمر للعمـر قنديـل*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

كلمه في الخاطر
عجزت اظهرها...!


هي أبع حروف
أعنيها من أولها 
لأخرها...!


تخصك أنت وحدك
ولأجلك أرسلها...!
ودك ياالغالي
تعرفها؟!







*(أحــــــــــبك)*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*زمان قاسي .. والبشر .. صاروا .. ألوان ,,*
*وكلن على كيفه .. يلّون ... حيــــاته !!*
*بس الأكيد .. إني .. أنا وأنت .. اخــــوان ,,*
*أنت الوحيد .. اللي هويته .. بـــــذاته !!*
*والله لأسولف بك .. غلا .. كان .. مــاكان ,,*
*وتبقى بقلبي .. إلين حزة .. ممــــــاته*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

ونين الشوق في صمتي,,
"نطق لحظه" "أنا مشتاق"
" أنا الملهوف" لو تدري
,,حنيني منبعه قلبي ,,
" حلفت " أبقى على ودي
أصون.. "العهد والميثاق"
ولو جفت بي عروقي تظل بدنيتي؛
غـااالي.,

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لك وحشة بالصدر تلعب بالاضلاع
من كودها حتى الدموع سمعتها
زفرة ونين الشوق في قلب ملتآع
دارت على كل الضلوع وشكتها
وتغيرت بأسبابها كل الاوضاع
حتى دموع العين .. مثلي بكتها*

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

عن خاطري والله ما تغيبين دقيقة 
لو نبتعد تبقين عندي الرفيقة 
أنتي الفريدة مايجي منك أثنيـن 
لو تامرين الصعب حنا نجيبه 
يالغالية لك من فؤادي سلامين 
أنتي السعادة .. وأنتي الأخت الحبيبة 

يسلمووو على هيك موضووع  :bigsmile: 

.: طوق الياسمين :.

----------


## دمعه حزن

*اصيل يا بعد هالناس*
*وكلك رقه واحساس*
*لانك ذهب بالظاهر*
*وقلبك يالقمر الماس*

----------


## القلب المرح

*سلام ابعثه لك* 
*بالورد والريحان*
*لعلك تذكرني* 
*وتذكر اجمل ايام عمرنا*
*انا من بحبك وبقربك متلهف*
*انا من بنظرات عينك متوله*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*جنبك بديت أستلذ العيش
وأندم على ماضي سنيني
قبلك حياتي مضت في طيش
يا ليت عارفك من حيني*

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

سلام يا سما سامي . سما فوق السما جوه .. 
سلام شارق بارق . طارق بابك بقوة ..
سلام صايم دايم . شامل من كثر نوره .. 
سلام مسطر معطر . للغالي الي طرا توه ..

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أكبر خطأ نسيان من يذكرونك*
*وأعظم وفا ذكرى حبيبا يجافيك*
*أكبر عناد تخون شخص يخونك*
*اجمل أمل حب جديد يناديك*
*أصعب سؤال أللي تجيبه ظنونك*
*أكبر غبى أنك تغير مباديك*
*أتعس حياة تعيش والحزن لونك*
*لا صرت هم وصار حزنك بناخيك*

----------


## القلب المرح

شفت كيف الشمس تحضن بالدفا أرض
" البشر"
هي بعيده وحبها دايم 
" قريب "
هذا قلبي يالغلا ضم به أغلى
" البشر "
لو بعد عني خويي يبقى من روحي
" قريب "

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

انتظرتك ليه طولت الغياب
وانت لامن غبت لحظات افقدك
سيد الاحساس حسك كيف غاب
كيف عن دافي شعوري يبعدك
تدري ان الصبر في بعدك عذاب
وتدري انك في عيوني وافقدك
وادري انك ماتاخرت باسباب
بس انا اللي دايم اسبق موعدك

----------


## دمعه حزن

*~

يالله أنك تقطع الوقت الردي وتهينه
كانه يبكي أكباره من فراق أصغاره

~*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*لو عندي درزن قلوب 




بعطيك قلب 



وأهواك بقلب 




وأحبك بعشر قلوب*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*امانه يوم توصلك الرساله تبسم لاجلي ..
ترى منهو فقد مثلك تعب من كثر هوجاسه ..

وش الدنيا بدون اشخاص ((مثلك )) ؟؟!!
فكر وقلي ..
تراها في نظر من يعزك -- 

حيـــــــــــــــل منداسه ...
*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*ليه احس اني معاك
انسان ثاني واني اسعد
شخص في هذا الوجود
وان بيديني مفاتيح
الاماني كل درب امشيه
مفروش بورود بكل
ماشفتك تسمرت بمكاني
كن في عيونك
لخطواتي قيود كلمتين
وكني مضيع لساني
نظرتين وكل مافيني
يجود*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*إيه أعزك والصدى غطى المكان

والتفت كل من حولي مندهش من كلمتي

ثم جلست أردد الكلمه إلى وقت الأذان

ثم ذكرت الله وهللت وبديت بدعوتي

ربي احفظ من ملكني حبه طول الزمان 

ربي أكتب كل خير بدربه وأقبل دعوتي*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*اهديك روح مابها زيف وخداع
علمتها ان الغلا مايوم ينباع*

----------


## القلب المرح

دلم

جيكرم

جونم

عزيزم

قربونت

داغت نبينم

بكل مصطلحات خدموني اقول لك

أحبك

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*صباح الخير من بدري*
*جيتك وبستك وانت نايم ولاتدري*

----------


## دمعه حزن

العمــــــر ينقــــــص ولا يمكــــــن يزيـــــد
والزمــــن يســـري بخطواتــــــي يطــــوف

لـــو دريـــت الوقــــت منــي وش يريـــــــد
كــــان شمســـك مـــا يطاولهــا الكســـــوف

وكـــن يـــوم التقــــــي بــــــك يــــوم عيــد
وليـــن غبــت أصبــح ضريــره ما تشـوف

يا عنيـــد الوقـــــت قــــل لــــي يــــا عنيــد
وش نهايـــــة حبنــــا قـــــل وش تشـــــوف

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*ونين الشوق في صمتي,,
"نطق لحظه" "أنا مشتاق"
" أنا الملهوف" لو تدري
,,حنيني منبعه قلبي ,,
" حلفت " أبقى على ودي
أصون.. "العهد والميثاق"
ولو جفت بي عروقي تظل بدنيتي؛
غـااالي.,
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*وش تقول بشخص مثلي مات فيك
حبك لحد الجنون وما اكتفى..
لو نسى عمره وروحه مانسيـــــــك
دام حبك** نبع صافي للــــوفا..
لو تكون باخر العالم يجــــيــــــــــــك
دام شوفك فيه للروح الشفا..
كم تمنى في عيونه يحتــــويـــــــك
لجل يسري في حناياه الدفا..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*يارسالة سايري ركب*
*السحايب واسبقيه*
*وادخلي جوال منهو غاب عني*
*وافتحيه*
*وسطري له من رسالات المحبة وشوقيه*
*واشعلي حامي اللهايب بس*
*لالاتحرقيه*
*بلغيه ان فيه شخص ماعمره*
*نساه*
*وذكريه اني احبه* 
*سارسالة ذكريه !!غناتي"*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*القلب مركب وحانت ساعة إبحاره...*
*لبلاد قلبه بديت آخر مشاويري ...*
*لاقال : ’’أحبك‘‘ غرامي تشتعل ناره*
*أموت لجله فدى واشعر بتقصيري...*
*من بين مليون واحد قلبي ""**اختـــــــــاره**"""...*
*هو* *غايتي..*
*هو* *حياتي..*
*هـو ’’’’جــمــاهـــــــيــــــري‘‘‘‘..!*

----------


## القلب المرح

*البعد* 
*طال* 
*وقلبي* 
*لك اشتاق*
*والشوق*
*للاحباب*
*ما*
*حد* 
*يمله*
*برسالتي*
*خذ*
*نص*
*عمري*
*والاشواق*
*وبشوفتك* 
*خذ*
*باقي*
*العمر*
*كله*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الاحباب كالنجـــوم 
لانراهم دائمـا
لكـن نحس بضيائهم
على شفاف القلـب
فتنشرح الروح
هكذا انتـــم
وهكـذا انــا
احببتكم حد الارتواء
وسكنتم
في داخلي مساكن 
الضياء
وعلمتموني
معنى النقــاء
فلكم مني كل
الحب والوفــاء*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*كل يوم أوصي قلبي أياك تنساهم هذولة أحباب الروح ما أقدر بلياهم*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*كم حلمتُ يوماً ان تصبح وردتي* 
*وأضمكـ بيدي نحو قلبي* 
*وأشتمُ رائحتُكـ العطرة* 
*وأغدو كالفراشهـ في الفضاءِ مُحلّقهـ*
*دعني أضعُكـ في إناء قلبي* 
*وأسقيكـ من نهر دمائي* 
*وأهتمُ بكـ دوما وأنت قربي* 
*فأنت حبي ووردتي وحياتي*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

خذني معك لو ماتبيني انا ابيك
,,,,,ماريد انا فرقاك ما أرضى غيابك
 ,,,,,خذني معك طفل
يتيـــــــــــــــم ويغليك,,,,, متعلق 
قلبه ويهوى عذابك,,,,, خذني معك 
نسمه هوى بين آياديك,,, ترتاح في
قربك وتطرد سرابك,,,,,

----------


## دمعه حزن

*قبرٍ سكنته يالغضي ,ليتنـي فيـه
وأصير أنا وأياك بأحسن نهايـة 
أحسن من العبرات والمر أقاسيـه
ما فيه غيرك ناس ,تجبر عزايه 
**
*

----------


## القلب المرح

*أعشقك و أهواك
و أركض بشحاطتي وراك
و ان ضاعت فردة مو مشكلة
حتى التانية فداك*

----------


## بنت الوفاء

أذا سحيت اراجلك يعوروك
هذا من كثر ماتروح وتجي 
على بالي يابعد عمري

----------


## دمعه حزن

*المحبـهـ ارض ..

والفرقـى اراضي .. 

والزمن كلـهـ ..

تـرا لا غـبـت .. مـاضي ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

يا مساء الخير متأخر يا عود والله متبخر كل ما اقول بحبك الاقيك نايم وبتشخر 
انا من غيرك ما اعرف انام اخاف من الظلام من حبك ماانلام 
لبطانيتي ها لكلام 
نفسي اغلفك بقصدير قلبي ... واحطك بفرن صدري .... واحميك بنار حبي ..... يا دجــــاجة عمري
لجنة مطعم المودة ترسا الك: 
1. مشكل بوسات 
2. مشوي قلوب مشتاقة
3. صحن عيون ولهانة
و ادفع الحساب برنة او رسالة

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يمكن أقول .. 
أن الوداع بداية الرحلة معك 
ويمكن أقول ..
أنه شراع واقف بعيد يودعك 
محتار قلبي 
في صراع 
هو يتبعني .. والا يتبعك ؟
دامك معي بدنيا الضياع
( يا تجمعه .. يا يجمعك )...*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*كتبت القصيد اليوووم وفي حبه تلوعت*
*وش فااادني غير البكا اليوم احصــــدت*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هني من عاشر من الناس شرواكـ
في ذمتي يعيش والراس مرفوع
تبقى عزيز وتعجبني مزاياكـ
ياللي بيمناكـ اجزل الطيب مطبوع
عسى البلاوي والمصايب تعداكـ
تصيب ناس عنهم الطيب مقطوع*

----------


## القلب المرح

*ياحزين القلب هونها وتــهون
خــل باكـر يــفرجه رب كريم..
عيـش أيامك بلا هم وشجون
ومامضى ياصاحبي عمر قديم..
امسح الدمعات من أغلى عيون
وأجعل البسمه شعارك يافهيم..
ضحكتك دنيا جميله ياحلاها
يــــوم تنبــع من الصــميم..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*من صميم القلب أهدي لك
حروف,
الحبر فيها ذهب والغلا فوق
الوصوف,
وصفحتي لون الشفق
وللفرح فيها طيوف,
الوله فيها تبخر
وللجفا عنها عزوف,
أهدي أشواقي قصيدة ومن
بساتيني قطوف,
أرسلتها لك في ثواني
ماتعاندهاالظروف.*

----------


## ليالي

رحلة
الدنيا قصيره
والفرح
فيها سراب
حب كل من يحبك
تر آخر الدنيا
فــراق.

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أنا الذي من شوف الاحباب محروم .... 
والله يكافي شر زلات الاقدام.... 
قبل امس مع ربعي سواليف وعلوم.... 
واليوم طاويـــني هواجيس واوهام.... 
اضحك ضحى قبل امس وابكي ضحى اليوم.... 
يا سرع دورات الليالي والأيام....*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

(الغالي)وين أضمه!
لوضميته"بعيني"
يغار قلبي منه؟
يقول:هو نبضي وأنا
أولى منه!
لو ضميته"بقلبي"
عيوني وش بيرضيها
تقول:مايضوي دربي
إلاوهو فيها!

<عيني>~
<قلبي>~
(حيروني حيره)!
"بروحي"راح أضمه
وأخلص من (الغيره)

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

تمنيت أنساك وما قدرت..
بعدك من حياتي يأست..
وليه لا دام الحياة إنت..
دورت على اللي ينسيني حبك..
تصدق غيرك مالقيت..
فقلت مابه غير هلي أكيد..
معهم بنسى من حبيت..
وأنا بوسطهم حسيت بشي ياخذني منهم واكتشفت..
إنه طيفك ضحكت بكيت..
وفي الأخير عرفتني ما نسيت..

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

بالصراحه انا ما عندي موبايل ( فضحة عمري ههههههه)  :bigsmile:  
لأني الصغيره  :sad2:  
كافي تيلفون البيت (ههههههه) :bigsmile:   
مشكور اخوي دموع الحزن على الموضوع  :rolleyes:  
الله يعطيك العافيه يارب

----------


## بنت الوفاء

*أبجمع لك زهور الكون*
*وابهدي لك تحياتي ....!*
*ابكتب للأبد حبك وروحك عالمي الثاني ...!*
*وابرسلها مع النجمات في ليل ظلم قاسي...!*
*وابرسم في الورق دمعه تعبر عن معاناتي...!*
*وابسهر أفكرفيك يا جمل مافي حياتي....!*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لا وصل صوتك حزين يصير لي هم وقضيه 
لعنبو حزنٍ بصوتك لا انتثـر بيـن الحنايـا 
صار مالي عن مقاوم دمع عينـي مقدريـه 
حيل لا اسمعته حزينٍ قلبي اتفجـر شظايـا*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

الاقي بس مثلك وين ..
وكل الحب بعيونك..

انا لو كان لي قلبين..
بخليهم يحبونك..

----------


## دمعه حزن

*انتـي دفـاء بـردان وثيابـهـ الـصـوف
انتـي حنانـكـ جـمـر فـيـهـ احرقيـنـي 

من السهر .. والخوف .. والبرد .. ماشوف
عـلـى ذراعــكـ لاغفـيـت اتركيـنـي 

قولي طفـل جانـي مـن البعـد ملهـوف
مـن الشتـات المـر فـيـكـ اجمعيـنـي*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*لو اهديك ورده تذبل *** ولو اهديك كلمه ترحل*** ولكن فكرت اهديك قلب دايم عليك يسأل.*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يـا الـنـادر مـاشـفـت مـثـلـك بـهـالـنـاس* 
*فـيـك الـوفـا والـوقـت شـح الـوفـا فـيـه* 
*أنـت الـذي لـي أظـلـم الـلـيـل نـبـراس* 
*ولا جـارت كـروب الـدهـر صـحـت أنـاديـه* 
*وأنـت الـذي بـيـن الـذهـب خـاتـم الـمـاس* 
*غـالـي الـثـمـن عـنـدي ولا حـد يـوازيـه*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

يعنــي بترضى ؟؟
بترضى دامنـي لرضـــــاكـ طـــــامح .. !
وانت تـــــدري لذة (صيــــامي)
اذا جيــــــت ( افطــــــركـ ) .. !
لو عتــــق ليلي عيــــــوني ..
شــــافت انه النــــوم ســــامح ..
يلــــزم انعـــــاسي شطــــــارهـ 
وانته ياخـي ما اشطـــــركـ .. !!
لا تجـــــاهلني طلبتـــــكـ ..
والا انا ماني مســــــامح ..
غيمتيـــــــن ما حفظت قدركــ 
وراحـــــت .. تمطـــــــــركـ .. !!

----------


## بنت الوفاء

هـلا يالي تذكرني وما عمـره
نســى رقــمي هـلا بــه يــوم
راسلني وهـز الشـوق باعماقي
فديته وفديت كل معنى تغنى به
عـلى شـاني احبه كثر ما ينـطق 
لســــاني مــن احاديـثي واحــبه
كثر ماتطلع وترجع فيني لنفاسي

----------


## مصطفى رمضان

> اكيد كل واحد فينى عنده موبايل 
> عدل
> و كل و احد فيني يعتز في اكثر من مسج صح او مسج واحد 
> 
> 
> 
> و بالنسبى لي اعز مسج في موبايلي 
> 
> 
> ...



والله العظيم بحبك

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*بين قوسين (احبك)*
*وبين رمشين احطك*
*وبين ايدين اضمك*
*وعلى الخدين ابوسك*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ينصب من حول العرش منابر من نور*  

*عليها اناس وجوههم نور* 

*ولباسهم نور*  

*ليسو بانبياء* 

*ولا شهداء*  

*يغبطهم الانبياء والشهداء !!* 

*قيل من هم يارسول الله ؟؟* 

*قال : المتحابون في الله*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*"جتني رسالة" رمزها يشرح البال
هزت شعوري يوم عيني قرتها
مشكور يا غالي يا أعز مرسال
شفت الرسالة غالية بس "غالي" إللي رسلها*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هم تاريخ ح ـــبهم
لكـ ع ـــيد ميلاد !!
وأنا تاريخ ح ـــبي 
لكـ كل يوم ج ـــديدي !!
ح ـــبي يتدفق مع ضخهـ
الدم في وريدي !!
وفي كل ساعـهـ 
بـ الشهر لكـ يوم
ع ـــيدي !!
في كل دقهـ بـ قلبي
لكـ ذكرى وتذكار !!
ومع كل رعـشهـ فكر
لكـ قصايد واشـــعــار !! 
ح ـــبك بـ قلبي
ماهو مقيد 
بـ يوم ميلاد !!
ح ـــبي لك اكبر 
من أيام 
ع ـــيدي !!!!*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*أنت.. يإللي حبك بقلي.. كبير
لا يصيبك شك.. في حبي.. لك!!
يوم غيرك صار لإحساسي أمير
أنت من فوق البشر صرت الملك!!
وجيت أغني لك على اللحن القصير
الأماكن كلها مشتاقة لك!!*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ما شكيــت الوقت و الدنيا ولو شفت المـــآسي* 
*والفـــرح و الحــزن نعــمهـ من رب العالميــن* 
*والحيــاهـ محيــطها واســع و لا فيها مــراسي*
*غيـر حضــن انســان قلبهـ مثل [ ورد الياسميـــن ]*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*قلبي مثل قبري مايسكنــــــــــــــــه اثنين*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*صاحبي .. محتاج لـك شعـر وشعـو**ر
وإحتياجي .. شـيء ماكـان إختيـار**ي 
:
من متى .. والغصـن يختـار الطي**ـور؟
من متى .. والبال يختـار الطـوار**ي!؟ 
:
لاتسمّـي صمتـي البـارح .. غـر**ور
إنكساري .. خلف هالصمت .. متواري*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

ودي أنا
ألقي للأحاسييس
تفسير
ليش القلوب
لبعض
الأشخاص
تشتاق؟!

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*مبدعه في كل شي مبدعــــــــــــه*
*في دلالك في غرورك رائعـــــــــه*
*غير صوتك ماأبي شي أسمعـــــه*
*صدقيني انتي ذرة مرصعــــــــــه*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يهمني أمركـ وأعـــزكـ** وأداريكـ 
وأسعد بشــوفكـ ياسعادة جروحـي
لـكـ بالحنـايا* *موقـع مايخليكـ
لو قلــت أبسكت خافقي لكـ يبوحي
حبكـ ملكنـي مابها أي تشكيكـ
قليل في حقـــكـ إذا قلــت
روحــــــــــي*

----------


## القلب المرح

*اه..من فرقاك لوحسيت فيهـــــــا..
ومن دموعــــــــــــي لادنى وقت الرحيل.
المصيبه ضحكتك ويــــــن التقيها.؟والزمن مع حضرتي دايم بخيــــــل
*

----------


## hope

مهما اغيب ومهما خذني الوقت
لحظاتي يبقى غلاك بداخلي
مانسيته..

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يمر الليل** في وقتي وشوق كسر ضلوعي
وعيني ساهره تبكي وكل الناس هجاعه
الا ياشوقي السامر** تطوع وارسل الاوجاع
الا من هو برمش العين ساكن الحاله
انا مليت من فرقا حبايب ذكرهم ما ضاع
شوفتهم بتشفي قلب ضامي زادت اوجاعه*

----------


## القلب المرح

*ضحيت لعيونك..
وما تطلبه جاك..
ياما تحملت التعب..
بس لجل رضاك..
تخطي وأسامح...
كل زلة خطاياك..
هذا جزى قلب(ن)..
جفى الناس وأهداك ..
نفسي عزيزة قبل..
أصادف محيـاك..
وإذا قلتلك بنساك..
والله لنـساك..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*"الـف هـلا"
يامـعتـلـيـن
"المـراقـيـب"
في سـاعـة اهـل الـردى ينـزلـونـي
"ذكــرك"
يعــــــــــــــــــــــــــود
"بـريـحة "
"المســك والـطــيـب"
"والعـود والعنـبـر"
و وبـل المـزوني
ويـاعـل شـمسـك عـن سـمــــــــــــا
"الـــعــــيـــــــن"
مــــــــــا تـــغـــــــــيــــــب
ياللــــــــــي مكـــــــــــــانك
"عيـــــــــــــــــونــي"*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تدري لو السحاب يعاشر امثالك جف المطرعن الناس وامتلكته*
*تدري لو الورد يستنشق انفاسك يدعيلك ويقول سبحانك يامن خلقته*
*تدري لو الناس تخلقت باخلاقك كان طابت دنياي والهم ماعرفته*

----------


## دمعه حزن

ننشد ولكن ماتبعنا المقفين
نشتاق لكن كل أبونا مناعه

لك وحشة مدري على وين ومنين
بس أعتقد شوق وحنين بفضاعـه

وين أنت محتاجك
مابي منك بعدين
عطني من أيام الهنا
ربع ساعـه

من زود حبك صارت أيامي سنين
كنك من أغلى رفقتي والجماعــه

----------


## القلب المرح

تفداك "نفس"
شلها الشوق
للقاك
ويفداك"قلب"
مالقى مثلك ابد
وتفداك "عين"
ماتبي غي رؤياك
ويفداك "عمر"
مافدى قبلك احد

----------


## بنت الوفاء

عودتني على حسك وضحكتك وصوتــك
وخذيت  دنيتي بـحبك ولهــفتك وشوفــك
يعجــبني فيك صــبرك وطـبعــك وذوقــك 
ويغلــبنــي فيـــك ردك وطيـــبك وشـورك 
يسعدني قولك ويــنك ؟وكــيف؟ وشـلونك؟
ويـحـرجـنـي حـرصـك ووصـلـك وجـودك 
تزحـشـنـي كـلـك بقلـبـك وذوقــك وحــبـك

----------


## دمعه حزن

الحب ؟
هو حالة ارتباك مع
سعادة بالقلب .
القلب ؟
شئ ما أحمر 
اللون تمتلكه أنت .
أنت ؟
عزيز غالي من
بين كل البشر .
البشر ؟
مجموعة أناس
يحسدوني فيك ياقمر .
قمر ؟
هو الشبيه لك بس
أنت أحلى ونص .
نص ؟
خلص النص ..

----------


## لهلو

اذا جاني المسج منك اصرخ بعالي الصوت هذا الحلو مغلاه
احس نفسي قربك ويمك 
واحس براسي على صدرك يذوبني دفاه 
انت يالغالي لو اقول اسمك ماظنتي بصبر .. ينتهي صبري بطرواه 
يقول اللي يحبك دوم ‘‘معذبني فراقه ‘‘ 

وهذا اعز مسج وصل لي 
تحياتي اختكم :لهلو

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

انا مااعرف هوى غيرك ولا اتبع غير احساسي
 ولو ماانته مصدقني
تفضل واقرأ انفاسي 
أنا اللي في هوى عمري حملتك عين في راسي
اذا انته رحت يم دربك انا لك عين ياقاسي
وكيف اهرب انا منك اذا انته دنيتي وناسي
اذا شفتك احس اني طليق من قيد حراسي
يااول من رسم ورده على شريان كراسي
ولون صفحة ايامي
وعطر في الهوى كاسي
ياسيد الناس في عيني بحبك شامخ راسي
في الدنيا من لي
اذا انت اطفيت نبراسي

هذا اعز مسج وصلني
دمعة الاحزان

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أمانة لاتخليني ترى فرقاك مثل الموت 

لك الله من عرفتك مانويت تطيح من عيني

غلاك " أكــبر مديـنه في خفوقي والغرام بيوت

بحطك بالخفوق اللي وجووووودك فيه..*
*
يكفيـــــــــــــــــني..
**
*

----------


## وفاء

يا ترى غيبتج نسيان لو غيبتج قسوه
ياترى انتي زعلانه لو احنا ما نسوة

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يمكن كسير العظم يبرا بتجبير

ويمكن علاج العين بآيات تقرا

كل العلل تبـرا بسـبه وتـدبـيـر

لكن مريض البعـد ياكيف يبرا*

----------


## بسمه الم

كم غايب ماغاب ذكره عن البال

وكم حاضر يشبه حضوره غيابه

ما كل من يبعد عن العين ننساه

بعض البشر طيبه يعوض مكانه


k????t

----------


## ورقة التوت

انا لاشفتك بضيقة أحس اني انا الغلطان 
اعاتب نفسي بنفسي ولو ماكنت انا الجاني 
طلبتك كان لي خاطر تبعد عنك الاحزان 
فديت عيونك الحلوة تبسم لوعلى شاني

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ودي أسلي خاطري*
*( بأجتماعه )*
*وأروي فـــــــــــؤادي من* 
*" غلاه وحنينه "*
*ودي على شوفه ولو ربع*
*"ساعه "*
*لا ( غــــاب ) عني يســــــأل* 
*القلب وينه ؟؟!!*
*ارتـــــــــــاح في قربه وأحب* 
*"اســـــــتماعه"*
*وافـــــــــــرح أنا لا شفت طلة* 
*جبينه ......*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*زرعتك للوفاء وجنتيك ....*

*تذوب الشمس وغصونها ظلالي* 

*تجول بخاطري لامن طريتك ....*

*أماني مالها أول وتالي* 

*أنا وشلون أعيش أن مالقيتك ....*

*فرشت الورد لقدومك يا غالي ,,,,,*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*صحيح وقتي من الأحباب يسرقني..
عسى الأحبه تقدر سبة غيابي..
من كثر مالوقت مضايقني ومرهقني..
ماودي أجيب همي وأزعج أقرابي..
لاصار وضعي حزين وحيل خانقني..
أحسن لي أغيب وأحبابي هم أحبابي..*

----------


## القلب المرح

لايابعد من زاد بالقلب
قره.. وأصبح غلاه أغلى
من الروح للروح.. يرتاح
صدري لاوصل منك
مرسول.. ويضيق.. وسع..
الكون.. لاصرت .. غايب ..يا
ليتني "مت" وقالوا 
الخلق مرحوم ولاعرفت
"اني في يوم زعلتك"
احبك يا اصدق صديق في الدنيا

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ياخلي كيفها دنياك ؟*
*يطول الصمت ماتسأل !*
*.. أهوجـــس ..* 
*هي ظروف الوقت ؟!*
*وإلا غيبتي اجمل !*
*أو انك ماتطيق الصعب*
*وحسيت الفراق أسهل !*
*.. عمـــري ..*
*فدوتك مسموح ..*
*لاتشقى ولاترسل ..*
*وأعزك حاضر وغايب*
*.. وقلبـــي ..*
*عمره مايزعل ..*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*ودي ألمس كل جرح يتعبك.*
*ودي أداويه بيدي وألمك وأجمعك.*
*ودي أضمك لصدري وتغرق انفاسي معك.*
*ودي دوم جنبك مثل ضلك أتبعك.*
*ودي أبكي فوق صدرك واقول*
*آآآآآآه*


*وينك يامخفف أوجاعي.*
*"اشتقت لك"*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*فـي نـظرتـي شـوق

لـو تقـرى حـروفـه 

تعـرف انـك بالحـشا 

. . حـبي الـوحـيد . .*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*مساء الخير :*

*لا تفتكر إني فضيت وقمت أعبث بجوالي وأرسلت ...*

*لا واللي خلقك ((إشتقت لك ))ونبض قلبي حرك إيديني ...*

*بعبر لك عن شوقي* 

*وبسبق انفاسي ..*

*وأقول جعل الفرحة هي كل أيامك ...*

*وجعلك اوفى وأحلى صديق بأيامي ...*

----------


## ha_only

اما انا فاعز مشج وصلتني 
هي
نونح
بوبح
بيط
كبحب
لا تضحكو اقراو الكلمات بالعكس

----------


## دمعه حزن

*مافي أكثر من قصيد الرسايل!
أبيات ترسل للحبايب خصوصي ..
قالوا وسوّو بالـــقوافـي فعـايـل ..
وصار "الغلا" مترجم في نصوصي ..
أما "غلاك!" أعجز جميع القوايل!!
غرقاااان من فكر ببحرك يغوصي ..*

----------


## فاطمية المكارم

*المخلصون نادرون
كالأحجارالكريمة
إن وجدناهم
فهم في حياتنا
ثراء لايقدر بمال..
معادنهم أصيلة
تشع بالمحبة
والمودة والتسامح..
إن قصرنا في حقهم
لايتغيرون،،
بل يزدادون
لمعانا" وإشراقا"
وعطاء...*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*كل ما اشد اصابعي .. 
على العيون المتعبه .. 
جرحٍ ينام ..
وجرحٍ شعر بي وانتبه .. 
قام وتبعني لشرفة ظلمه بعيد .. 
جاني يقاسمني السهاد ..
جاني قصيد .. 
ادفن يدي تحت الثرى ..
فوق الثرى .. 
واعيش انا بباقي يدي .. 
نصفٍ يموت ..
ونصفٍ درى انه يموت .. 
يا سيدي ..
ربي انا نقطه فـ بحر .. 
علمني كيف اهوى الحياه .. 
علمني كيف اهوى القدر ..
علمني بإيماني اكون .. 
يارب ..
اكثر من بشر ..
*

----------


## ليالي

بعيدة من عيني

لكن من احساسي قريبة

قالوا هي * صاحبتك *

قلت هي أخت وعزيزة.

----------


## دمعه حزن

*~ أسالك بالله جاوب
سؤالـــــــــــي .؟
وأسألك بالله اصدق
بالجـــــواب ..
في غيابي مر في بالك
خيـــالي؟..
ولا ما يفرق حضوري
والغياب؟!!
قول ما عندك بصدق
ولا تبــــالي..
خلني ارتاح من هذا
العـــذاب.
ودي تكون إجابتك كم
مشتاق..
واحذر تغش لاجيت
تكتب الجواب!! ~*

----------


## ليالي

ياللي زرعت بخافقي ورده

الليل من دونك يلعن ابو جده

قلبي عطاك الشوق واحساس وده

وانا احبك دوم في الرخا والشدة

----------


## دمعه حزن

*غــمـضـت عـيـني 
و كـنـت مـن التـ ع ــب مـيت 
سـاعـتـها تـذكرتـكـ
تـمـنـيـتـكـ
تـ خ ـيـلـتـكـ
بــداخـلي " وردة مــن الـ ح ــب تـشـتـاق
تـنـاديـنـي تــ ع ــال بـ ع ــطيكـ : حبــي 
مــــن الأعـــمــاق "
وقــتــهــا 
نسيــت نـفـسـي 
نـسـيـت أرتــــــاح
نـسـيـت إنـي مـن التـ ع ـب مـيـت 
و لـقـيـت الـقـلـب " لـكـ " مـشـتـاق ..*

----------


## لحن الأمل

(( أنا لي قلب ما يقسى ..
ولي عقل ما ينسى ..
ولي صاحب بدونه ما أسوى ..!))

..

سلاميـ..
لحن

----------


## ليالي

كثيرون هم الذين نلتقي بهم فيذهبون ..

قليلين هم الذين يحتكرون الجلوس على ناصية القلب

ولهم

معزة.. و

احتراماً..و

وحباً.. و

وداً .. و
خلودآ

ثقي بأنك منهم

----------


## Princess

*بجد قلبك البيت الكبير اللي ظللني بوروده*
*ادعي ربي وارتجيه الله لا يحرمني منه*

*احبك*

*دمتم بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## ليالي

مرمروني

وتعبوني

وياما عنك سألوني

تدري من هم ؟

قلبي
وروحي
وعيني

----------


## لهلو

احبك وانا من بعد حبك على عمري بياض اكفان
ومن فرحة تلاقينا فلا دنيا تساويها
احبك ياهوى روحي وحبك غالي الأثمان
ومن يسأل على روحي 
أقول البدر شاريها

وشكرا

----------


## لهلو

االبارحة في لذيذ النوم لقيته
احلام جابت حبيب الروح خداعة
فزيت ارحب ودمع العين هليته 
ورميت نفسي وجا راسي على ذراعه
وقعدت اضمه وفوق الصدر لميته
واثرني اضم الوسادة صار لي ساعة

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ليتك
بحلم الروح ليله تجيني.
وأقول:
ياحلـمي أنا أطلبك تزداد
حلمي في حلمن
‎.‎بين روحك وبيني
ليت الحلوم تصيرللوصل ميعاد..
تعــــــــبــت
وأتعبت
الهوى من حنيني
وأتعبت قلبك
بالهوى يابن"الأجـــواد"*

----------


## ليالي

أقدر أبيع
شـاي أشتريه
أقدر أنسى
كلام قراءتة
بس
مـا أقدر
أنسى انسان حبيته.

----------


## روح الخلود

هذا المسج اكثر من غالي

لو يموت الصدق باحضان السكوت

والزعل يسكن بيوت

والفراق يصير عادي 

والكذب في كل وادي

ويصبح الابيض رمادي

والفرح يصبح سواد

ويعلن الحب الحداد

ماتغير في فؤادي

قلتها مليون صوت

انا ( احبـــــــك )

وانت غااااااالي

----------


## بنت الوفاء

*والله لو بيدي لأخليك*
*دوم مرتاح وأعطيك*
*راحتي وازيدك عليها*
*وتصبح حياتك*
*كلها أفراح بأفراح*
*وارسم لك البسمه*
*وأحسسك فيها* 
*وأعطيك لأبوب* 
*السعادة مفاتيح* 
*وتمشي لك الدنيا* 
*على ما تبيها*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*مشتاق لهـ والشــوق زاد التهابهـ ..!
يا أعــز وأغـلـى مـن ~ عـشـقـتـهـ ~ وحبيت !
عـشـت بـقـهـر في غـيـبـتـهـ مع غـــرابهـ .,
مـــدري خــذاك (الغــيـــر) ولا تـنـاسـيـت !
[تعـــال] قـلّي عن قــرار الإجابــهـ .,
إما تـرّد الـروح وإما تـوفـيـــت ..!*

----------


## القلب المرح

*لو نسيت*
*(الود) وزهور الاماني*

*وارتضيت(البعد) عن*
*قلبي وبيته*

*لك تراني مخلص*
*بكل(المعاني)*

*واستحاله ماضي*
*الفرحة(نسيته)*

*انتظر (طيفك)وباقي*
*في مكاني*

*ياعيوني قلبك الغالي*
*(فديته)*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يهمــــني!!..
أمرك " وأحـــبــك "
وأداريك..
واسعد بشــوفك يامداوي جروحي..
لك بالحنايا موقع مايخليك..
لو قلت أبسكت!!
خافقي لك يبوحي..
"غلاك ملكــــني"
ما بها أي تشكيك؟؟
قليل في حـــقـكـ
ليا
قلت
"روحـــــــي"..
**
*

----------


## فاطمية المكارم

*سأقترب منكـ ..
و
ابتسم*
*سـ أهمس لقلبكـ*
*بـ مدِّ الألف حينما تنتشر في نبضي : أُ
بـ إحساسٍ يتوهج عند الحـاء : حِ
بـ وقعةٍ ثقيلة اضغط على شفتي : بُ
بـ عمقٍ يهز الكلمة ويرجف الحروف : كـ
وأخيراً سـأكررها بـ ثقة تملأني :
" أَحُــبُكـ "*
*.*
*.*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*تـــــــزداد الــــــروح بداخلــــي(بعثـــــره)*
*ليس بغيــــــابك ياطائري فحسب..*
*بل بـــــــوجود حـــــــلمٍ راودني مـــراراً*
*أراه أمـــــامي وتحــــول بيني وبينه قضبــــان أقــــداري...*
*ومـــــع هذاسأبقيه بــــداخلي..*
*والأيـــــــــــــام ستشهـــــد مصيـــــرنا..*
*إمــــاحيــــاة ٌاوممـــــات*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

الكل منسي ،،
وأنت وحدك على البال
والكل مشطوب بقلبي عشانك
يوم عرفتك قلت:
وقت الشقا زال
يمكن اعيش الحب كله بزماانك! 
أنا لعينك ولك على كل الاحوال
خذ الي تبيه فيني
ويصبح ضمانك 

دمعة الاحزان

----------


## دمعه حزن

*بين الصحاري والضما " إحساس " ليتك تفهمهـ !

بين السحابهـ والسمـا : دمعـهـ : تبعثـر همهـا !

بين الشواطي والبحر ’ شوق , عجزنا نفهمـهـ !

بين الليالي والسهر × حسرهـ × جرعنـا سمهـا !

من يرسم الخطوهـ رجا بين الجهات .. المظلمهـ .. ؟!*

*من يروي النبتهـ :: غلا :: مهمـا زمنهـا ذمهـا ؟!*

----------


## ليالي

ليش مستغرب؟؟


مو شرط اللي يجبك
يراسلك كل يـوم
يكفي انك على باله دوم

----------


## دمعه حزن

*مهما افترقنا وغبت عن انظاري ..*
*انت حياتي ويومي وأمسي وباكر ..*
*وانت المطر والشجر والشمس وأقماري..*
*شعور مهما اكتمه في صورتي ظاهر..*
*يغني عن البوح والشكوى وأعذاري ..*
*وإن كنت بحال داري وشاعر .!.*

----------


## ليالي

تحسب لو ماسألت
عنك ناسيـك ؟؟

لو جانـي الموت
أقوله لحظـه!!

أودع الغالي وأجيك

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هلا باللي الورد لها قبل البشر يهلي..

هلا باللي سابقة الريح في الطيبة..

هلا باللي تتغلى زود عن كلمة تغلي..

وهلا من يرقب القلب ردتها من بعد غيبة..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*عند وضع رأسي ع الوسادة*
*واغفيت عيني لأنام والقى الراحه*
*شئ قد ازعجني وافزعني من مرقدي*
*رأيت شبحا وكأنه شبحك يحتويني*
*يريد قتلي .. لابل .. قربي* 
*إذاً أين أنت ياعزي؟*
*تعال وخفف آلامي بقربك*
*وزيل احزان قلبي في بعدك دائما أصرخ آآه من عذاب الحب*
*إذاً أين هو الحب؟*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*تسمح أحبك على كيفي و بأسلوبي
و إذا تكرمت روحك لي تسلمها
أنا المحبة تراها كل مطلوبي
لجل المحبة أنا روحي مقدمها
ابيك تعرف حبيبي وجهتي و دروبي
عندي حقائق ابي بصدق تفهمها
ترى الوفاء و الصراحه أبرز عيوبي
والصدق و الشوق هي تظهر معالمها
أحب في صمتي و أكتم سر محبوبي
و أخصص أشواق قلبي و أعممها
واحنا مع الناس خلك دوبك و دوبي
كل الأحاسيس حاول دوم تكتمها
أدري أنا صعب بس ارضى بمكتوبي
تسمح أحبك و روحك ما تعلمها!
*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*حبيت أكون في ورقتك* 

*كلمه* 
*بس خفت الدهر* 
*يمحيني*  
*حبيت أكون لك*

* ذكرى*  
*خفت يمر الزمن* 
*وتنساني* 
*حبيت أكون لك* 

*أحلى هديه*  
*بس خفت بعد وقت*  
*ترميني* 
*قلت :* 
*خليني في*

* صدر قلبك*  
*ويكفي بين ضلوعك*  
*تخبيني ...*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لاغبت عني دمعة العين تبكيك
وان جيت يمي خافق القلب حياك
موج البحور ونسمة الليل تغليك
وشلون مايغليك شخص تمناك
مهما يهب الريح وغيم عن ناظري يخفيك
لابد من يوم تشرق الشمس والقاك*

----------


## القلب المرح

*على شانك* 
*اجيلك دوم ولجلك*
*اتعنالك*
*"تراني" ماتعنى لغير شخص*
*له غلا فيني*
*وقلبي يسبق الخطوه قبل*
*لارجلي تمشالك*
*" انا " ياعمري اتشرف مدامك*
*حيل تغليني*
*"هديه" لك من اشواقي وقلبي*
*دوم يصفالك*
*"تخيل " شوف هالدنيا صغيره*
*وتكبر بعيني*
*"سحابه" طيب ارسلها*
*وانشدها عن احوالك*
*وماء الورد والعنبر مطر للي*
*يوافيني*
*ترى بحر الغرام الوان تشيله*
*يوم اهو شالك*
*"انا انسى اللي يتناسى*
*واحب اللي يصافيني*
*"عسى " الله لايحرمك يوم*
*ويحقق اللي في بالك*
*"وخلي" دنيتك فرحه*
*واخبارك توافيني*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*عـشـقـتـك | عـشـق | مـا يـنـضـح
سـوى شـوق وغـلا خـلاّن
عـطـيـتـك | قـلـب | مـايـنـبـض
سـوى بـ الـحـب لــو يـدمـع
نـسـيـتـ يـوم اقـول ان ~ الـغـرام ~ بـ داخـلـي ضـمـيـان
نـسـيـتـ بـيـتـي الـجـارف غــرام وبـ الـغـلا مـُقــنـع
| احـبــك | حـب مـاحـبـه احـد قـبـلـي لأيّ انـسـان
انـا الاشـواق وعـيـونـك لـ ~ إحـسـاس الـغـلا ~ مـنـبـع*

----------


## 3asoola

معزتك تبقى ولو فيها غيبات...
غالي ويكفيني بدنياي اني عرفتك...

3asoola

----------


## غصن الوفا

...................مساء الورد ................





حلمي بها الدنيا *حبيب*
يغليني بكل مافيني 


يسامحني إذا اخطيت

ولامني تضايقت القاه أول من يواسيني

حلمي ارتمي بحضنه 
واشكي له هموم سنيني


يفهمني قبل لا أحكي 
يحس فيني يحاتيني 


ولامن طاحت دموعي
ابيه يمسحها بيدينه 







اشكرك على هذه الفكره 
بصراحه حلوه مره



اتمنى المسج يعجبكم

----------


## دمعه حزن

*إنت الغلا كله...
وأنت السؤال الصعب وحله...
وإنت خيال الروح
وإنت ظله...
وإنت عزيز للقلب
وإنت خله...
وإنت سود العين والبياض كله..
وإنت ....وإنت
وإنت سرقت العقل والفكر كله...*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*لاتحسب إني طول الوقت ناسيك*
*دقات قلبي كلها تقول..*
*أموت فيك*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*"أحبكم"*
*فامنحوني العذر إن قصرت في وصلكم*

*وإن طالت بي الأيام*
*لم أسمع بهاصوتكم*
 
*وإن بعدت خطاي اليوم*
* عن دربكم*
 
*ثقوا "يا أروع الأحباب"*
*أن القلب في ذكركم* 

*وأن الروح مازالت على عهدكم...*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*عن خاطري والله أبد ماتغيبين،*
*لو نبتعد تبقين عندي*
*.."الرفيقه"..*
*أنتي " الفريده مايجي منك "*
*أثنين..,*
*لو تامرين الصعب حنا*
*..نجيبه..*
*"يالغالية"*
*لك من فؤادي سلامين..،*
*إنتي السعادة وإنتي الأخت*
*.."الحبيبة"..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*قامت تبَعّثر غَلا وإن جيت أجمّعها
أضمّها وأتشتت لين تجمّعني
بين الحنايا تثنى في مرابعها
كنها تقول اتحدى من يطلّعني ؟؟*

----------


## دمعة قلم

ما نسيت أيام وصلك ولا قلبي نساك يا أحلى أيام مرت عشناها سواء
كل لحظه في غيابك تذكرني بغلاك الضحكه والسوالف والقعده سوا 
ذاك الوقت اللي أمضيت ساعاته معاك يا محلا أيامه لا تحسبنه انطوى

----------


## سيد ضياء

يــــــــــــا حــــــــــــسين احفظ السيد

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*كأنها الدنيا خذت مني وجودك*
*تتعب الدنيا لجل تاخذ غلاك*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أحبــك واحترق غيــرهـ .. من أحبــاب"ن"** يحبـــونـكـ
وشــوفــة ضحكتــكـ للغير .. تغيض وتحرق ..**أعصـابي
اذا كان الهـوى فـزعـه .. فزعت وقلـت لكـ .. عــونـكـ
ابــذبــح كل من حبـكـ .. واصير بحبـكـ .. ارهــــــابي*

----------


## الحال2007مه

مشكور اخوي على الفكره الرائعه 
وهادي  اعز مسج عندي في غيرها بس دي اعز وحده
افخر بك دائما...........اتباهى بجمال قلبك
      نعمه انت في حياتي........أخت لم تلدها أمي
       وصديقه في صحبتها.........يكون للوقت طعم آخر
      بحجم كل الأشياء الجميله في الدنيا...........أحبك
    جمعنا الله على الخير دائما

----------


## دمعه حزن

*بالعين تعلى صورتك
وسط الأعماق..
و بالقلب تبقى دون
هالناس غالي..
و بالذاكرة تاخذ
تفاكير الآفاق..
و بالكون تسوى ما
أملكه من حلالي..
و بالطـيب أطـيب من
ظهر عند الأشراق..
و أنت الوحيد الي
على الدوم غالي!!*

----------


## وحـداني

تدري شـــ \سوي الى من اشتقت الك؟؟

اكتب اسمك ..

وارجع اقرآ حروفكـ

!!

موضوع اكثر من رائع  :noworry:

----------


## hala salah

بصراحه الموضوع حلو اوى   وعن نفسى احلى واجمل مسج جت لى من حبيبه قلبى وصديقه عمرى(سميه) هى:
(كل المعانى تنكتب فى كلمتين،كل الماسى  تنقسم فى دمعتين بس...حبى ليكى مثل الهوا ماتجمعه قبضه يدين الغياب ماهو جفا والحضور ماهو وفا الاهم!!!شوق القلوب حتى لو الشخص اختفى)
رساله جميله.صح؟
هاله صلاح

----------


## Sweet Magic

اليـا بـديتك " بـ / الألـف " يـزعل " البـاء "
كـل الحـروف : تقـول : فيـني إبتديهـا
: قلـت : ابتـدي " بـ / الحـاء " و اوسـط " الحـاء "
بـين " الألـف " و " البـاء " كـاف " تليهـا
الـف ؛ و حـاء ؛ و بـاء ؛ لـو ؛ زدتهـا ؛ بـ / كـاء 
كلمـهـ ’ أ .. ح .. ب .. ك ، يا حيـاتي شكليهـا

----------


## Sweet Magic

أنا من عرفتـــكـ .. صرت أشوف إن السعادة
تقتـرب مني 
ومن عرفتــكـ .. صرت أشـوف إن النكــــادة
تبتعـد عني
صارت الدنيـــا .. أمل
وحلم دنيـــاي .. إكتمل

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ياللي ملكت القلب من دون تصريح
وأخذت لقفـول المعاليـق مفتـاح 

دامك أخذت القلب معـه المفاتيـح
أحرص عليه ولا تنسيه الأفـراح 
**
*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اليـا بـديتك " بـ / الألـف " يـزعل " البـاء "
كـل الحـروف : تقـول : فيـني إبتديهـا
: قلـت : ابتـدي " بـ / الحـاء " و اوسـط " الحـاء "
بـين " الألـف " و " البـاء " كـاف " تليهـا
الـف ؛ و حـاء ؛ و بـاء ؛ لـو ؛ زدتهـا ؛ بـ / كـاء 
كلمـهـ ’ أ .. ح .. ب .. ك ، يا حيـاتي شكليهـا

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*,,,شاركني القلم في حبك,,,*
*,,,فصار لايكتب الى اسمك,,,* 
*,,,فصابتني الغيره فكسرته لاجلك,,*

----------


## ليالي

جالس لحالي أدوركلمة تليق فيك....
أي نوع الكلام أهديك؟؟أهديك عيوني تحرسكوتداويك؟أو أهديك روحي اللي كل همها تلاقيك؟شفافة وحلوة وتجنن مثلعيونكوكل احلا كلام معانيك...
ولعلمك المرسل يحبـــــــك وذايب فيك

----------


## Sweet Magic

فيني تَعَبْ / فيني أَلَمْ / فيني أضْدادْ
............ . تَرْسِم ملامِح بـ الشِقا مُستبِّدّهـ !!
تَرْأف بي أوقاتً .. وأوقات تِـــزدادْ
............ . لَحَدّ ما اكرهـ كل شيً أودّهـ !!
أحيان بُعدك / أشْعُر إنّه لي اعياد
............ . واحيان مِن فَقْدِك / أضُمّ المخدّهـ !!

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*لماذا اذا اصابني شيء كأني في عالم مهجور*
*لااجد فبه الى انفاسك وطيفك يراودني*
*فتارتاًاستنشق عبيرعطره الزاهي*
*وتارهاهيم في جمالك كالمجنون*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*مثل الشجر حلمي وهـ الواقع الفاس 
ولو صحت او ناديت .. محدٍ سمعني ! 
كلٍ يبي يسمع (عوافي ولا باس) 
والباس فيني والفرح ما فهمني 
بغادر الدنيا وبترك لكم كاس 
واللي بيضماني !! يجي يرتشفني 

ت
ع
ب
ت 

خلوني .. ابي لحظة انعاس 
يمكن ينام مْن التعب كل حزني
*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*ليش النحب ملكاه يكثر دلاله*

*ويبخل علينه اشبيه حتى برساله*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

..صباح الورد ياوردة حياتي ..
..صباح النور يانور دنياي ..
..صباح الحب ياحب ماأمل طاريه ..
..صباح الشوق ياشوق الروح ..

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*  *****  رمش ولو ترميش واتصل بينه ******
*                                        ***** بالجذب اذكر يوم واسئل علينه ******

----------


## Sweet Magic

*آسف على الغيبه ما كنت فاضي 
آسف على التقصير لوكنت قصرت 
رجعت لك حاضر ماني بماضي 
ابعتذر يمكن عليكم تاخرت 
حطيت في غيبتك الحب قاضي
وحكم علي ارجع لو ما تصبرت 
رجعت قانع بحبك وراضي*
محد جبرني يوم ارسلت واشتقت

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*إنتظآر ..
يعني شنهو إنتظآر !!
كلمه تجمع بين خليط من ـالمفردآت ...
كلمه تعني ...
إحتضآر .. إنهيآر .. إنكسَآر
وكل لحظآته مرآآآر 

*

----------


## ساره لولو

[SIZ
وانا من دونك             E="6"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد الاخيار
هو رسالة عجبتنى ماجتليش على التليفون 
القرب منك زئططة      والبعد عنك شحططة بطة مش متظغطة [/SIZE]

----------


## ساره لولو

[COLOR="Cyan"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد الاخيار 
 هى رسالة عجبتنى مجتليش على الموبيل 
القرب منك زئططة           والبعد عنك شحططة 
وانا من غيرك             بطة مش متظغطة 
شكرا اخى المرعب[/COLOR]

----------


## alzahrani33

*
ليش ما ترد؟*

*خلي يرن..*

*خايف ترد؟*

*الخوف احيانا بيحمينا من الغلط..يعني الحب غلط؟*

*لا الحب مرات يكون ضعف والضعف هو الغلط..طيب رد وخليك قوي وقول يلي بقلبك....**

يمكن احبك..يمكن احبك...*

*
لو شفتك قدامي احتار..ما اعرف بيا انا اش صار..احس بقلبي صاير نار...

يمكن احبك...*

*
افرح لو شوفك قدامي..اتمنى اعيشك باحلامي..صرت انت الفرح بأيامي...

يمكن احبك...*

*
يرجف قلبي ورعشه بايدي لو اسمع صوتك نداني..*

*لمن عينك تتلاقا بعيني ارحل واسكن عالم ثاني...*

*
يرجف قلبي ورعشه بايدي لو اسمع صوتك نداني..*

*لمن عينك تتلاقا بعيني ارحل واسكن عالم ثاني ..ارحل واسكن عالم ثاني..*

لها بقيه ...

----------


## مهتاب

أنشدك صدك تاه العدل
صح تاه
سقيم ولابعد يسترد
صحتاه
من هضمي على جور الوكت
صحت أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه

----------


## مهتاب

<p>أنشدك صدك تاه العدل</p>
<p>.........صح تاه</p>
<p>سقيم ولابعد يسترد</p>
<p>.........صحتاه</p>
<p>من هضمي على جور الوكت</p>
<p>........صحت أه</p>
<p>ورد الصدى لسمعي</p>
<p>ألآه مية</p>

----------


## Sweet Magic

*"""""""""""
لو اعلم أن الحلم يجمعنا ..
لأغمضت جفني طول الدهر ...
احبك 



"""""""""""*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أعـاهـدك بـأبـقى أنـا وإنـت خلان ..
ودرب الـمـحـبه يـالـغـالي نـدله ..
يا صاحبي خل الـمحـبه لنا إنـسان ..
إنـسان ما يـرضى بـحكم الـمذلـه ..
بـأبـحـرأنـا واياك من دون ربـان ..
نـمـشي بـبـحر فـيه الأشواق فـله ..
أنا معك والـبحـر والغـيـم خلان ..
ما نـفتـرق .. لو كلن يـمـوت بـمحله ..*

----------


## المستجير

مايموت الشوق لو قل الوصل 
ومايهز الحب زلزال الظروف 
وانت دارى فى معزتكم اصل 
ولو يطول الصمت لايلحقك خوف 
والغلا بالقلب والله متصل 
ثابت مثل الاصابع بالكفوف

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_لو أنسى كل الناس ..._
_وأنسى أنا حالي ..._
_ويموت كل الناس ..._
_ما أنساكـ يا غالي ..._

----------


## أُخرىْ

*{أحبكـَ}... والسكوت أبلغ مدام إن الحكي قصر*
*مدامه مابقـى بالحب كلمه لين قلناها..*
*يبي لـي أبجديه مِن جديد لها حُروف كُثر..*
*عسااي ألـقى بِها كِلمة غرام ماحكيناها..*
*أبيها لك..ولا غيرك بياصلها,, ولا يقدر.*
*وإذا إنقالت لغيرك يابعد عمري ظلمناهـا..*

----------


## Taka

*معزتك تبقى ولوفيها*
*" غيبات "*

*غالي ويكفيني بدنياي*
*" إني عرفتك "*

----------


## عنيده

الغلا مثل الندى .. 
ينزل ع هونه .. 


بس ..



غلاك مثل المطر .. 
تموت الارض من دونه ..

----------


## علي pt

*من نسى في زحمة الدنيا رفيقه*
*قلت له عندي رفيق ما نساني*
*لو يطول الوقت ويطول طريقه*
*أدري لو يطول البعد جاني*
*بيني وبينه عشرة رفيقه*
*إن بديته بالوفا والا بداني*
*صرت عنده بالغلا حسبة شقيقه*
*وهو بعد غالي ومن حسبة اخواني*

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

القلوب الوفيه (ماتنسى) ساكنيها
وقلبي بالحب يسلم على 
أغلى من سكن فيها

----------


## حكاية حب

*نبقى والزمن شاهد* 
*حبايب قلبنا وااحد*
*(( وتربطنا ))*
*صداقتنا*
*,, رباط الكف بالساعد* 
*,, هذا كلام مـــن قلبي* 
*نابع وعلى ( " قلبك " )*
*خليه       (( طابع ))*

----------


## اسير الهوى

طعم الحياة بغيبتك صعب.. ينطاق!!!..
والنوم بعدك ماتذوقه عيوني

اشتاق!!!.. في بعدك وفي قربك اشتاق
حبك جنوني وانت كلك جنوني

يامعرض روحي على جمر!!!.. الاشواق
لارحت عني كيف حالة عيوني

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

وين مــارحت ,, اتذكر بسمتـــك
اتذكر نظرتــك
اتــذكر كيف هالدنــــيا
تضيق في غيبتك 
وكيف هالدنيا حلوة بطلتك
وبعد هذا تظن القلب ينسى
"اروع اياامه معك" ..؟
احبــك انت وبــــــــس .

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

مشكور اخوي دموع الشوق انا اعز مسج عندي اهو




  لا تظن ان سكوتي عناد او خصام او جفا سكوتي



     حب



 صامت يحمل معاني الوفا

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

تدري أيش أحلى الصدف ؟!

إنك تسير بلا هدف ..
ما بين يأسك والظنون ..
تطيح بقلب واحد حنون ..
يأخذك من وسط الألم ..
ويبادلك نفس الحلم ..
ويعلمك سر الجنون ..
ويفهمك من حكي العيون ..
~ أنه يحبك للأبد ~
..
.

----------


## عاشقة الرسول

أصبحك ياعز المخاليق بالخير
ياكيف حالك عسى حياتك سعيده
أحلم بشوفك حلم عطشان للبير
وأحسب مسافات الليالي البعيده
بس المهم تكون مرتاح وبخير 
والا اللقا ملحوق بأيام جديده

----------

